# MutantHigh Episode 4: Deadzone



## Radiant (Oct 15, 2003)

An island comes into view as "If it feels right (then just do it)" from Aimee Allen starts to play. The view comes closer to show a large compound around a steel and glass pyramid. The moment the beats of the song go faster a black jet launches from one of the boathouses and splits the water behind it. It races closer and blocks the complete few for a split second. Then it is gone and its engines leave a blazing trail that forms to letters.
Jackson
-Jack Feyborne stands in front of Eris as and spontaniously slimes himself full with his own ectoplasm.
-He extends his arm and shoots ectoplasm to catch an intruding mutant in the cellar.
-Jack shows a thumb up while he brings the controls of the NX2 Reaper online.
Another flaming name appears.
Rot Grub
-Michael playing guitar in the middle of a shop in Costa Rica while the customers apllaud.
-An Armagedon suit falls apart in the middle of a New York street as Rot Grub grabs its head.
-He dodges behind a trash can as a huge hispanic man breathes a fire at him and comes up again, putting his stetson back on with an easy smile.
Cypher
-She sits in front of her laptop with a dropped jaw as she reads Truths first message.
-Katie slowly lifts from the ground and with one motion from her hand a parked bike flies into the direction of a blurred racing figure that tries to reach her.
-She crouches on her board while she jumps down the stair in front of the shopping mall.
Clarity
-Clair starring dumbfounded at the Reaper waiting for him on the landing field.
-He extends his hand and a hail of gunfire is stopped in middair before it can hit him and Chamber.
-He stares with a pleading look as he is srounded by five good looking girls in black outfits in front of his locker.
Joey Lee
-He crouches low on his bike as he races towards the sea with Eris behind him.
-He is in a crapple with a vicious looking blue humanoid while underwater.
-He surfs under a giant wave while it crashes behind him.
Chamber
-He stands in the rain at the London airport and looks realy annoyed and a lone sign with his name on ít.
-a kinetic blast from his torso rips a crater into the payvment as blond haired youth desperatly dodges out if its way.
-He watches over the sea from his balcony on the pyramid with the energy that fills him glowing brightly into the night.
Eris
-She walks through the shopping mall with bags full of clothes while two guys carry even more thing while they follow her with adoring stares.
-She jumps out of the doors of a policecar and lands right behind a gun wielding office before she drops him with a strike to his neck.
-With a long leap she dogdges the flamestrike shot at her by Patriot and the trunk behind her explodes as it is hit instead.

The jets appears again and flies low offer the city of Isla Verde. It dives sideways over the still unfinished Haven Institute and heads out for the sea again. The camera catches up and shows a bigger few of the engines. Their howling is heard over the music and slowly drowns it out.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 16, 2003)

"Wow I really do not envy your day, I guess the doctor was a bit worried about yesterday and now wants you to be ready for anything."
Truths voice is loud and clear from the speakers in the Reaper as the engines are only a soft background noise in its protected interior.
It has been a terrible day as the Doctor has sent everyone through six hours of combat training that was far harder than the first tries the day before and then sent the whole group to the Reaper to get them used to flights in the high pressures its speed can create afterwards. Except for Cypher, who is on some terrible important sounding, scientific project all the new students of Haven are in the jet and are pressed back into their seats as it accelerates again.
Over their heads a holographic display shows scenes from the morning news: Devante stands on the stage, holding his “we are so superior” speech then suddenly a guy in white leather clothes crashes through the stage behind him. He stays and calm and starts babbling about a bomb he laid but after a minute nothing happens and he begins to look around in confusion. The camera follows him and focuses on a girl on a skateboard. It floats right in the air and she stands easy on it holding the digital display of a bomb timer up. The numbers no longer tick down and suddenly change to letters “get lost”. Everyone from the institute recognizes Cypher but somehow the camera can’t seem to focus on her so it is pretty sure no one else can. A female voice starts to comment on the pictures: “the terrorists appearently decided to use the life event to spread chaos but according to eyewitnesses another group of mutants stopped them, right there before anyone could get hurt. No one is sure about the exact number yet as all the cameras seemed unable to focus closely on the fights of the deltas.”
The comment is underlined by few pictures of explosion and especially a small boy who is blasted right through the front gate by some kind of kinetic energy. Instead of hitting the ground he just floats there and ripples in the air around him seem to indicate he is fighting back. 
The women, speaks again:
“The mysterious teenagers vanished just like the terrorists who where identified as the criminal group know as the Hellions. The Hellions are wanted for a variety of smaller crimes but have never done anything like the action of last night before.”


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 17, 2003)

"I just want my headaches to stop."  Clair says as his forehead throbs, "Okay, maybe I was a bit eager when I wanted to try combat simulation."  He sighs, "Katie lucked out, though.  Say, what type of project is she doing anyways."

Clair reclines on the chair some, mantaining a barrier around himself so he doesn't feel the pressure of the plane.

"I guess we really needed some practice, I'm not sure about you, but I really wasn't expecting to fight that many deltas last night."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2003)

"That was so totally weird, I thought no 2 Deltas could have the exact same powers, But it was like fighting a mirror, Menace had the exact same powers, we both have pheromones and we both heal like crazy.  I hit him and  he just kept getting back up.  He was like one of those punching dummies, but he was kind of cute, he felt really familiar, like part of me recognized him and felt comfortable around him, it was pretty weird."  Eris comments to Joey from the next seat over.  She isn't really bothered by more combat training, it gives her the chance to use up her normal excessive energy.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 19, 2003)

The news run on in the background.
“We now switch to Antonio Fernandez who is interviewing Mr Charles Nyder, the current leader of Energexs board of directors.”
A blond man in his mid-thirties and a perfectly fitting business suit appears on the screen while only the hand holding the mic is visible of the other man.
-“My Nyder, what is your comment on the happenings of the last night. There already where rumours on the net that Energex will only hold its sponsored games in countries that have mutant regulation laws like Germany and the UK from now on. Especially since as an American company everyone assumes your tolerance for such instances is very low.
The man smiles tiredly.
-“Well, Antonio…can I say Antonio? Thanks. You see I’m really sick of questions like that. I mean okay some crazy deltas tried to bust our party because they wanted to promote some wyrd political message but let me tell you something. Yesterday life here on Isla Verde on our Energe-X-games you saw a political message and it was not the one those criminals wanted to promote. Some of the competing kids where mutants and we have that life on video even if we can’t get good shots of their faces. Hell the girl that took out the bombs was floating on the board she was using for the show. And they stopped whatever those guys, how did you call them? Ah yes Hellions. Whatever these Hellions intended let me tell you one thing, thanks to the kids on our show they where taken out so fast we could have just went on this the show without even a single injury. Okay we stopped it to make sure everyone is safe but we will be back. And that was the message, our visitors had fun regardless if mutants or not and the moment that guy crashed in and told about war between our races they threw him right out. Now that was what I call a statement! We are trying to have fun and this goes to both sides of the radicals, Mutants and Humans: Stay away from us! If you have problems with your life don’t blame it on those who are different because your lousy message of war won’t work on the people who visited us yesterday. Yesterday our customers PROVED that there can be peace. So if all those radicals could just shut up for a few days I am sure everybody could see it. Oh yes and one more thing. Whoever those deltas yesterday where, thank you people you rocked. I don’t think you will ever come up to tell us who you are but please come back next year cause we’ll be back for sure!”
He lifts his thumb in the camera and does that “look I am a cool adult” look that they always try with teenagers and that never worked in all known history but at least he doesn’t seem to act.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 19, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "I just want my headaches to stop."  Clair says as his forehead throbs, "Okay, maybe I was a bit eager when I wanted to try combat simulation."  He sighs, "Katie lucked out, though.  Say, what type of project is she doing anyways."
> 
> Clair reclines on the chair some, mantaining a barrier around himself so he doesn't feel the pressure of the plane.
> 
> "I guess we really needed some practice, I'm not sure about you, but I really wasn't expecting to fight that many deltas last night."




Truth sounds almost bored, the first time anyone heard that from her.
"She is helping the Doctor creating some simulations. Dr Garcia is still wondering about those fishpeople whom she now calls Aquarians, maybe because it makes her feel as if she knew at least a bit more. After last night the mystery of mutants with similar powers suddenly got interesting again. With the aquarians it is not such a big thing, they could just have powers that are really close to each other but what Eris told about last night sounds like a perfect copy. It happens that mutants have sets of powers that are not much different but a total copy is unheard of. She now wants to find out of it is theoretically possible. I gave her the math, it just can not happen and if it ever does it will be the only time for the next billion years or so."
A hissing sound is heard from underneath Jacks seat and it slides slighty forward. The control panel lights up and fold out to encease his seat on the sides.
"Now Mr Feyborne you requseted training as a pilot."
You can almost hear the smile in her voice. Suddenly it makes sense that she insisted on Jack and Eris taking the two front seats too.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 20, 2003)

"We've got complete faith in ya, Jack."  Clair says, patting him on the back.  He winks to the others though, and forms a barrier around them as well, a slight disturbance in the air as the pressure around them changes.

_Things would have went better if Michael, Jono, and me were there in the first place, why do the others get to go do the fun stuff?_  Clair ponders, slightly bitter.  _I guess it's just that we're not cool enough for them._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 20, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jonothan telepathically snickers at the news report, I guess we're superhero's now, eh?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2003)

"It could be worse, we could have been wearing costumes like the Hellions were.  That other feral, he had the worst fashion sense ever, it was like he couldn't understand the concept of tacky.  His scent was like mine, it was weird, I never have had that happen to me, everyones scent is unique, but ours was so close that If he and I were both in an area, I probably would have trouble telling whose scent was which." Eris commented, looking out the forward view of the Ship.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 21, 2003)

"If you mean 'we' as in you and the rest, yeah, I guess you guys are officially su perheroes now.  I didn't really do anything...why couldn't have gotten a cool power or something."  

"And please, Eris, some one has the same powers as you-big whoop.  It's not like it's the end of the world or anything.  Besides, remember that you didn't have all those clothes when you first came here."  Clair lashes out some, "Just because we aren't as...Oh nevermind."  He stops mid-sentence.

_It's times like these that I find Eris an insuffrable bore._  He thinks.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2003)

Eris gives a low growl at Clair, almost unintentionally, purely on instinct.  "Its not my fault you feel like you need to eavesdrop, when I have something to say to you, you'll know it, I can't believe that I would actually have stuck up for you with Eslarne and the rest, I was just trying to be nice, I guess I'll save the effort from now on.  I figured you might have liked to go to the party, but oh well."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 21, 2003)

"Well excuse me, but this is just what I was talking about.  Truth was talking to everyone, not just _you_," Clair says, simply, "The whole world does _not_ revolve around you, Eris-I don't care if you found your way into the bitch-clik on your first day or not, so don't pull that on me.  And thanks, but I don't need your pity."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 21, 2003)

*Chamber*

You did fine, Clair. No reason to be ashamed of being able to keep people from getting hurt. Ask me yer bloody well better off then some of us. I wouldn't get all out of sorts about Eris and her new friends, most high school gels have ther heads up thier arses. It's part o f growin up.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2003)

"I was talking to Joey, not you Claire, hey, how did you get that name anyway?  I had a few girlfriends named Claire back home.  they all liked wearing short skirts, how bout you Claire?" she asks him, turning around to smirk at him.  She catches Joey's eye, and rolls her own before turning to face forward and stop antagonizing Claire, it wasn't his fault he didn't have it, whatever the it was that makes some one cool.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 21, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> He lifts his thumb in the camera and does that “look I am a cool adult” look that they always try with teenagers and that never worked in all known history but at least he doesn’t seem to act.



"Is this guy kidding,or what?!"



> A hissing sound is heard from underneath Jacks seat and it slides slighty forward. The control panel lights up and fold out to encease his seat on the sides.
> "Now Mr Feyborne you requested training as a pilot."
> You can almost hear the smile in her voice. Suddenly it makes sense that she insisted on Jack and Eris taking the two front seats too.



Jack recoils from the controls "Uhh..... I was kinda expecting a _simulation_, to be totally honest..."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I was talking to Joey, not you Claire, hey, how did you get that name anyway? I had a few girlfriends named Claire back home. they all liked wearing short skirts, how bout you Claire?" she asks him, turning around to smirk at him.



As he is examining all the levers, buttons and gauges, Jack glances sideways to Eris and transmits;
_Play nice Eris. Not everyone has the benefit of pheromones or telepathy to improve their social life._


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 21, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> "Is this guy kidding,or what?!"
> 
> Jack recoils from the controls "Uhh..... I was kinda expecting a _simulation_, to be totally honest..."
> 
> ...



Hey, its not like its my fault he is like he is, if he breaks out a sob story, I am going to punch him, hard.  Besides, Joey doesn't either, and neither do most people, but they do manage to be very cool.  She thinks in Jack's direction.  Being popular is a state of mind, I don't try to be, I just am, and I would be even without my Pheromones.

"Hey, will I get to fly this thing too?" Eris asks truth excitedly, the derision that was aimed at Clair gone from her voice.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 22, 2003)

Clair's face flusters red with anger at Eris' comments, but he shuts up, unable to think of a good retort to her insult.

_It's true, I do have a girl's name._  He thinks, _You would think that I'd be used to getting insulted for it by now._  Sighing, he turns to the window to look at the clouds passing by as the Reaper speeds through the sky.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 22, 2003)

Joey just glances around, not really saying much, as he listens to the hum of the ship, and the heated conversation.  He listens to Eris, but does not say anything, just nodding, as he thinks about the past events, and just what all this training is amounting to.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 22, 2003)

The presure in the jet decreses then Clairs force shield spreads. Lights flash over the controls in front of Jack to underline Truths explanations.
"A simulation? Ah well, life's hard like that. Just listen carefully. And don't start sweating, I have complete control over the jet and will take over the moment something starts to look wrong."
She then starts to lead Jack through the basics, allways taking over the rest of the controls so that he only has to worry about one thing at a time.
Eris seat slides forward too.
"You are next so watch carefully."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 22, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> The presure in the jet decreses then Clairs force shield spreads. Lights flash over the controls in front of Jack to underline Truths explanations.
> "A simulation? Ah well, life's hard like that. Just listen carefully. And don't start sweating, I have complete control over the jet and will take over the moment something starts to look wrong."
> She then starts to lead Jack through the basics, allways taking over the rest of the controls so that he only has to worry about one thing at a time.
> Eris seat slides forward too.
> "You are next so watch carefully."



 Joey glances to Eris, placing a hand on her shoulder, "Good luck," still somewhat distant, but a smile crosses his face slowly, "this whole flying thing is not for me, give me my board, and the el grande waves..."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2003)

Eris turns to Joey and puts her hand lightly on his hand that is resting on her shoulder.  "Hey, you never know, this could be like a lot of fun.  I'm gonna see exactly what this thing can do. " she says to Joey, winking at him.  "Besides, its not like we're gonna be going anywhere else in the next few minutes anyway."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Eris turns to Joey and puts her hand lightly on his hand that is resting on her shoulder.  "Hey, you never know, this could be like a lot of fun.  I'm gonna see exactly what this thing can do. " she says to Joey, winking at him.  "Besides, its not like we're gonna be going anywhere else in the next few minutes anyway."



 Joey shrugged, "Yeah," he says, "push it to the edge, the faster the better right?" he leaned his head back, "he gives her hand a slight squeeze, and then closes his eyes listening.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2003)

"The faster the better." she agreed.  She let go of Joey to turn and face forward, intending to watch Jack play around with the controls.  Her excitement over getting to play around with the Jet was causing her body to exude her pheromones.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "The faster the better." she agreed.  She let go of Joey to turn and face forward, intending to watch Jack play around with the controls.  Her excitement over getting to play around with the Jet was causing her body to exude her pheromones.



 Joey smirks, chuckling loudly for a moment, "My kind of girl," he says sitting up; trying to get comfortable, "so anyone else feeling a little tired from all this training, are we like training to fight a war or something?  What is this, the A-team lite?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 23, 2003)

After Truth has shown him the basics, Jack grabs the flight stick, and yells:

"Okay kids, hold on to your barf bags, here we go!"

...as he sends the plane into a spin....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 23, 2003)

*Chamber*

Don't you get it? War is exactly what we're being trained for. Sooner or later it's bound to happen. We maybe lucky enough to have escaped it, but there's too bloody many of us that aren't that lucky. Ask yer gel friend there how great it is to be one of us livin in the US fer example. It ain't pretty, but it might just be nessasary.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 23, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Don't you get it? War is exactly what we're being trained for. Sooner or later it's bound to happen. We maybe lucky enough to have escaped it, but there's too bloody many of us that aren't that lucky. Ask yer gel friend there how great it is to be one of us livin in the US fer example. It ain't pretty, but it might just be nessasary.



 Joey rolls his eyes, “War, war leads to casualties, and war is hell.  Oh spare me the sob story, just saying, some of us didn’t sign up to be little toy soldiers in some mutie war.  I lived in California, it isn’t pretty for us Deltas, but it is what we got.  You think the world is going to change cause we have to fight everyone?  Just don’t think I have the killer instinct, not enough to kill someone over something I may or may not believe in.”

He scowled finally focusing on Chamber, “Or maybe I am just way off base.”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2003)

"If a lot more Deltas come here, I think all the other governments would start a war and destroy the Island.  It would be too hard to pass up for them.  They really seem to hate us, and they love making life horrible for us."  Eris says in answer to Jonos mental comment.  She looked rather uncomfortable at the thoughts that Jono's aluusion had brought to the surface.

"Well, we should all have as much fun as we can before they try to crash the party, cause there wont be much fun after that."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "If a lot more Deltas come here, I think all the other governments would start a war and destroy the Island.  It would be too hard to pass up for them.  They really seem to hate us, and they love making life horrible for us."  Eris says in answer to Jonos mental comment.  She looked rather uncomfortable at the thoughts that Jono's aluusion had brought to the surface.
> 
> "Well, we should all have as much fun as we can before they try to crash the party, cause there wont be much fun after that."



 Joey cracked a wry smile, "I am all about having fun, and if the time comes to serve the _cause_ I will decide then."

Joey winks to Eris, "Just call me Mr. Hedonism..."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Joey cracked a wry smile, "I am all about having fun, and if the time comes to serve the _cause_ I will decide then."
> 
> Joey winks to Eris, "Just call me Mr. Hedonism..."



"There are a few other things I'd love to call you too, J." Eris says, smiling back at her best and close to only friend.  She just wasn't close to any of the others except for Katie, and it didn't look like Katie would be around much.

"Do you wanna go out somewhere when we get back?  maybe to the mall, or out to a party?  I'm sure theres a frat party going on somewhere."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 23, 2003)

As the rest talk, Clair is still enraged slightly at Eris' comments, oblivious to her pheremones due to his shield.  At Jono's speech though, his ears perk up as he starts to remember what Shade and Patriot said before.

"Hate to crash the party, but..." Clair begins, stopping a moment to wonder what Truth will do, "Jack, can you link our minds together real quick?"

He changes the focus of his barrier around everyone for a moment, shifting it ever so slightly so it doesn't interfere with Jack's telepathic powers.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 24, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> After Truth has shown him the basics, Jack grabs the flight stick, and yells:
> 
> "Okay kids, hold on to your barf bags, here we go!"
> 
> ...as he sends the plane into a spin....




All of the discusions are interupted the moment that Jack throws the Reaper into one of those maneuvers that planes traveling at supersonic speeds so should not get into. Everyone is thrown around wildly in their seats and the seatbelts dig roughly into you as they keep you from being thrown at the walls and crushed. Jack looses control and the jet dances wildly through the air for a moment. While everyones stomach starts to complain about the shaking Truth takes over the controls again and stabilizes the jet moments later. Eris body is fit only seconds after but everyone else feels like, well like he was inside a high speed jet that started to spin out of control.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 24, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> As the rest talk, Clair is still enraged slightly at Eris' comments, oblivious to her pheremones due to his shield.  At Jono's speech though, his ears perk up as he starts to remember what Shade and Patriot said before.
> 
> "Hate to crash the party, but..." Clair begins, stopping a moment to wonder what Truth will do, "Jack, can you link our minds together real quick?"
> 
> He changes the focus of his barrier around everyone for a moment, shifting it ever so slightly so it doesn't interfere with Jack's telepathic powers.




Truth does nothing, maybe she just does not comment about your talk between each other or she has trouble following the conversation since she can't hear Jonos "words" and the whole discussion does not make much sense without hearing what he said in the beginning. And she is busy stabilizing the jet, all in all it ain't one of the best time for her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 24, 2003)

Joey groans, "Hey Jack, mental note never do that again, or I may have to kick your ass," he says with all seriousness, "now I know why I don't enjoy flying too much."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 24, 2003)

"Yea, what he said."  Eris says, in complete agreement with Joey.  "That was soo not cool.  You could have turned all of you guys into pancakes.  Maybe we should try the basics before we take the advanced course honey."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 24, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yea, what he said."  Eris says, in complete agreement with Joey.  "That was soo not cool.  You could have turned all of you guys into pancakes.  Maybe we should try the basics before we take the advanced course honey."



 Joey cracked a wry smile, "Yeah keep that in mind Eris, when you get behind the stick," he just leaned back trying to relax.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 27, 2003)

"Okay, so that wasn't such a good idea."



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Jack, can you link our minds together real quick?"



 "Normally, it'd already be done before you could finish the question, Clair, but right now I'm sensing a lot of hostility from everyone, and I don't need to hear that inside my head right now....."


----------



## Radiant (Oct 27, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> "Okay, so that wasn't such a good idea."
> 
> 
> "Normally, it'd already be done before you could finish the question, Clair, but right now I'm sensing a lot of hostility from everyone, and I don't need to hear that inside my head right now....."




The controls in front of Jack light up again as control is returned to him after Truth stabilized the flight.
"Now that was fun. On the other hand I didn't have to feel how it was like to be thrown around like that. For now you should just follow the course on the screen and try the basics."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 27, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "For now you should just follow the course on the screen and try the basics."



 "Ah, where's the fun in following?" Asked Jack with a smirk.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 27, 2003)

"Not being forced to kiss your own butt?"  Eris suggested, sending Jack a visual of her forcing him to do just that if he did it again.  she smiles sweetly and blows the telepath a kiss.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Not being forced to kiss your own butt?"



 "See what I mean? But what did you want me to link us for?"


----------



## Radiant (Oct 28, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> "Ah, where's the fun in following?" Asked Jack with a smirk.




"While traveling over south america it allways pay to be carefull, for some reasons most of the countries here are armed to the teeth and shoot down planes that appear there they don't belong."
For a moment there are more controls lighting up and some holographic displays suround Jack.
"But once you know all about this thing you can fly right into their backyards without them noti..."
Truth voice is cut of and as quick as it started all the lights in the plane go out and you can no longer here the soft whining of the engines. From one moment to the next the Reaper transformed into a dead piece of metal. A dead piece of metal still flying at twice the speed of sound. For nearly three seconds the flight is kept stable, then the jet deccelerates and falls of the the right, shaking everyone in it just like Jacks maneuver did minutes before.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2003)

"Truth, hey Truth, stop fooling around, I don't think many of us would survive a crash from up here."  Eris said as she tried to move around in her seat despite the G's of force pressing back on her.  _Actually, I don't think any of us would survive, not unless Clair actually shields us with that bubble, or Jackson creates enough of that ooze stuff to act as a cushion._

"Hey Clair, could you like make a forcefield strong enough to protect us if we crash this thing?" Eris called as she looked around desperately for ejection switches for the seats so they wouldn't go down with the ship.  _Where's Katie when you need her, I'm sure she could at the very least slow us down, if not lift us all up._


----------



## Radiant (Oct 28, 2003)

The ejection keys on the seats are nifty little devices with their own independent power supply but like everithing else they are not working.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2003)

Eris hits the manual release button on the ejection seat, apparently to no avail.  "This is just ed up."  she calls out as she tries to remember where the emergency restart switch for the plain is suppoused to be.  "Does anyone know if there are any regular parachutes or something?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 29, 2003)

"This is going to suck," Joey activates his water shield, "If you can guide this thing toward a body of water, I think I can cushion our landing... I hope..."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 29, 2003)

"Sorry guys, these jet planes have a tendency to rely on engine power rather than wing lift. I doubt _anyone_ could land this thing with dead engines, even if the controls were responding."


----------



## Radiant (Oct 29, 2003)

A pale light flickers in front of Jack, saying: Accesing emergency energy.
The controls go back online and the engines power up. There is a counter showing how long it will last. It shows it should provide power for 10 Minutes but the counter races down so fast that Jack can estimate he has about 1 minute maybe a bit more left before the Reaper is dead again. There is nothing from Truth and all other systems (including the independent ones like ejection seats) are still down. Even battery powered watches stopped working. The hologrphic display of your position is dead and warning signs blink and tell you that all sensors of the plane stopped working. Jack is flying on sight alone and this time Truth does not take some of his work from him.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 29, 2003)

"Eris! Grab your stick and help me pull her level! We've got Emergency Power, but it's draining rapidly! Clair, Joey, get ready to cushion us the best you can when we hit the ground!"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 29, 2003)

*Chamber*

You've got to be kidding. You see this is why i bloody well 'ate ta fly! Jack, maybe you should try and slow this bucket down and drop it low as yer can, might stand a chance of survivin that way. Jono then turns his attention to makeing sure he's strapped in securely. Here we go Clair, time to show us exactly how helpful that forcefield of yers is.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 29, 2003)

Eris pulls back on the flight stick as strongly as she can, doing her best to get the wing flaps down so that they slow the speed of the craft and angle the nose upward.  "Are you sure its not your stick you want me to grab Jack?" she asks jokingly.  Her eyes shift as her sense increase exponentially, as she tries to look out the front for a place to land the jet.  "Like what were we hit with? it took out all of the power, but it took out the power in the ejection seats, and in my watch.  What could do all of that at once?"


----------



## Radiant (Oct 29, 2003)

There is an endless field of green stretching out under the plane and there is no place in that jungle to land but Eris eyes can make out a glittering line that could be a river.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 29, 2003)

"Lets aim for that river, I don't think it'll be very good to land in the trees, we'll get all ripped up.  That and Joey can use the river to cushion us or something." Eris says, as she did her best to fight the ship into position to come down on it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Lets aim for that river, I don't think it'll be very good to land in the trees, we'll get all ripped up.  That and Joey can use the river to cushion us or something." Eris says, as she did her best to fight the ship into position to come down on it.



 Joey stands and focuses his mind, focusing his thoughts on the river, "Get us closer, I won't b able to do anything till the last moment, trust me, I won't get you killed, we are about to ride the most wicked wave ever...."


----------



## Radiant (Oct 30, 2003)

(asuming Jack goes for the plan since there is no other place and the reaper is build to land on water now)

Under the shrieking protests of the strained hull the engines fire up and bring the Reaper on course for the river in a little less than elgant arc. Jacks pilot skills are enough to broadly aim for it but the speed is too fast and there is not enought time for a proper flight path. As he tries to get the plane to move along the line of the river Jack finally looses control and it falls nose first towards the river. Between being thrown around and seeng the incredibly fast moving green under him Joey could not even see the river before you are nearly in it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 31, 2003)

"Yeah, I might be able to do it Eris..."  Clair starts before the plane starts diving again, "Oh ."  He says before they plunge head first into the water, him trying to concentrate his powers after an already exhausting day.

(OOC-Extra Effort to increase the Area of Clair's shield again, using a hero point against exhaustion)


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 31, 2003)

"Oh fak, where is Magno-Girl when you need her...."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 31, 2003)

Joey will use his *Water Control +8 & Lifting* powers to create a ramp of water to ease the plane's speed and hopefully use the friction from the water to slow it down, though his main goal is to not get killed, so anything he can do to keep the water under them, and steer them to a stop will be done!


----------



## Radiant (Oct 31, 2003)

Moments before the Reaper crashes front first into the water it is hit by a wave from the side and rolls back into normal position. The force its fall presses it down while the water tries to stop it and it rides on the artifical wave for over three hundred yards in an instant even though the water presses against it to slow it down. Finally Joey mutant ability is pushed beyond its limit and it breaks through the water still with a few hundred miles per hour and crashes into the treeline. It cuts through the jungle like a knife. For the first moment it is still silent and you all just feel the bumpy ride but the frontwindow crashes and suddenly the interior of the plane is filled with the crashing sound of the trees and howling sounds of the breaking hull. Finally after everyone feels like he has been turned inside out the plane finally comes to a halt. A treetop has fallen on its front and suddenly it is very quiet again. As usual Eris is the first to recover, she can see the others slowly shaking of the confusion of the crash. In frond of her the floor is covered with pieces of wood and shattered glass. Clairs shield kept them from cutting right through the passenger then the frontwindow shattered.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 31, 2003)

"That didn't go as planned," he says breathing hard, "stopping aircraft is not my specialty.  But I think we are still alive..."  Thankful that his Water Shield provided him excellent protection, even if it did leave his skin, clothes, and hair damp.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 31, 2003)

*Meanwhile back in the jungle*

After she fled from the campsite, Mistral started to look for help. Trying to stay out of sight of her attackers, the wind carried her towards the nearby river where she hoped to find someone who could contact the authorities.
_At least this time *I* didn't wreck the laptop. But what did and who were those freaks? I'd better find someone with some kind of satelite uplink or something and get the authorities informed. If that thing even works. With my luck I'll probably be looking for days and then find someone with an uplink that's out of batteries._

She is startled when she sees a silver object streaking low over the river and then into the jungle.
"Mon Dieu! Wa-Was that a jet?" _I hope they're alright. What's going on here?_ she thinks as the winds pick up to propel her towards the crash-site at incredible speed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 31, 2003)

Joey crawls his way out, and stands on the hull sighing, looking at the damage, "This does not seem like the start to a good time.  Everyone alright?" he calls back...


----------



## Radiant (Oct 31, 2003)

Mistral doesn't have a hard time finding the crashed plane. The jet itself is not visible but it left a straight line of destruction behind it as it blasted through the trees. Then she gets closer she can make out the black form she just saw falling from the sky.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 31, 2003)

She quickly flies closer to see if she there is still hope for the passengers. _How could someone have survived this?_ She's very surprised when she sees the boy standing on top of the wreck and calls "Allô, are you alright? Do you need any help?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 31, 2003)

"Thats the last time you get to fly the reaper Jack, I like having all of me in contact with all of the rest of me."  Eris says as she climbs out the front of the Reaper. She jumps from the nose of the plain up onto the top of the hull, trying to get the best vantage point that she can muster.  Her eyes have long since gone Feral, providing her with every bit of information about the new surroundings of the grouop, from the scents of the Jungle, to the sound of the girl who was approaching them.

"We need to all get out of the Reaper now," she called out, not like the way the downed plane smelled, not one bit.  She watched the  girl approach, being carried by the wind, "We aren't helpless.  But some help might go over fine, like where the hell are we?"


----------



## Radiant (Oct 31, 2003)

Joey finds himself thrown from the silent and climate controlled interior of the Reaper (well it was only a few minutes ago...) in the midst of the jungle with a flying girl righ in front of him. His plan obvisouly saved most of the jet, from up here it looks as if it has lost its right wing, and from the pieces scattered behind it a lot of the armorplating of its underside. All the windows are shattered but otherwise the hull looks mostly intact.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 31, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thats the last time you get to fly the reaper Jack, I like having all of me in contact with all of the rest of me."  Eris says as she climbs out the front of the Reaper. She jumps from the nose of the plain up onto the top of the hull, trying to get the best vantage point that she can muster.  Her eyes have long since gone Feral, providing her with every bit of information about the new surroundings of the grouop, from the scents of the Jungle, to the sound of the girl who was approaching them.
> 
> "We need to all get out of the Reaper now," she called out, not like the way the downed plane smelled, not one bit.  She watched the  girl approach, being carried by the wind, "We aren't helpless.  But some help might go over fine, like where the hell are we?"




Eris heightened sense of smell makes her pretty sure that the fuel tank of the plane surivived the crash. A miracle in itself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 31, 2003)

_Thrown clear of vehicle... check... little details one likes to know _

Joey shakes his head... "Whoa I hopen this isn't heaven, I really wanted to do more surfing before I died..." he says to the floating girl, as he stands, dripping wet with water, his clothes thrashed, but otherwise no worse for the wear.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 31, 2003)

"Its a sin to look as good as I do J, so this definitely can't be heaven, hun.  The Reaper isn't going to blow or anything, but, it still stinks of chemicals and all of that stuff." Eris says, wrinkling her nose as she comes to stand next to Joey.

"Are you guys alright in there?" Eris calls out to Clair Jack, and Jono.  Her senses make the jungle seem positively alive, and in some recess of her mind, the jungle, with all of its scents and sounds, feels like it is home on some instinctual level.  "You wouldn't happen to know the way back to... er well, um, what Island where we staying on Joey?" she asks of the girl, but looking at Joey to supply the information.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 1, 2003)

*Chamber*

Yeh, just bloody great, luv! You aside from being in a 'orrible plane crash that is. Jono un straps himself and works his way outr of the wreck, Who's the flyin gel?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 1, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Yeh, just bloody great, luv! You aside from being in a 'orrible plane crash that is. Jono un straps himself and works his way outr of the wreck, Who's the flyin gel?



"Not a clue Jono, but obviously she's a delta, like us." Says Eris as she investigates the new girls scent, trying to learn anout her from it.  "I'm Eris, thats Jono, and this is Joey, the other two still inside are Jack and Clair."  the feral informs the floatying girl by way of introduction.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 1, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Not a clue Jono, but obviously she's a delta, like us." Says Eris as she investigates the new girls scent, trying to learn anout her from it.  "I'm Eris, thats Jono, and this is Joey, the other two still inside are Jack and Clair."  the feral informs the floatying girl by way of introduction.



 Joey nods, “Yeah I guess you be too sinful to make into heaven, well me too for that matter,” he jokes as he stands and removes the scraps that is his shirt, and rips a long shred to make a bandanna, “well I figure we are in the same geographical region, hopefully, but without some kind of GPS or something, I am like lost.”

He glances up the flying girl, and then to Eris, “Costa Rica,” eh says with a shrug.  He runs his hands through his hair, wet, from his water shield, and thankfully his swim trunks held up from the crash with some tears.  His sandals are god knows where though, and so he stands barefoot, with just his shorts on and his makeshift bandanna, as he wipes his brow, with a wry smile.

“Damn I think I lost my shades…” he says with a sigh.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 1, 2003)

Mistral drops down to the hull, but never quite touching it. "Nice to meet you Eris, Joey, Jono. I'm Dominique, but my friends call me Domi." she introduces herself, speaking with a mild French accent, "I was here on an expedition until our team got attacked by some mutants. They wanted to catch us because we were trespassing on King Putumayo's domain or something. Kind of weird really 'cause that's also the name of the river you tried to land on, it's also the border between Peru and Bolivia. Maybe those guys didn't completely loot our campsite and we can still find some maps and some compasses. But I doubt GPS will work, all electrical devices have stopped working around the river."
_Joey's pretty cute but Eris's scent is ... interesting and what's wrong with this Jono guy being all wrapped up?_


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 1, 2003)

"You wouldn't be able to point us in the direction of Costa Rica would you?" she asks the flying girl as she rips at some of the tears in her clothes, leaving her in a mid-drift tank top, and a pair of tattered shorts. "I kind of like it here, I'd like it better if we weren't stuck here, wherever here is, but this place feels alive, it has a pulse that I can almost taste." Eris says, licking her lips. She puts her nose up in the air as more scents make their way to her, fresh blood, some predator somewhere out there had scored itself a meal, the coppery smell left her hungry, as her fast metabolism had already burnt off the last meal.

"We don't like have anything to eat do we? I'm kinda hungry, and something out there just reminded me of it by catching itself some food." she comments.  She sighs when Dominique offers her explination, "Tell us something we didn't know, our jet lost power and thats the reason we crashed.  Patriot is soo going to be pissed off about the Reaper and all of this.  It looks like there are two things we need to do, get everything from the Reaper we can use, and get everything from your camp.  After that, we try to hike out.  I should be able to find us food and stuff like that, so we wont starve.  But we all need to get started on doing this.  I'll be fine after dark, but you guys, I don't know, thats when predators are out."  she explains, and suiting actions to words, she pulls the others back into the Reaper to search for anything useable, like a survival kit, certainly not out of line for such a craft, at least she hoped not.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 1, 2003)

Actually the Putumayo flows along the border of Peru and Columbia but considering what just happened to Mistral a bit of confusion is not surprising.

Eris finds survival packs in small storage chamber under eadh seat. They are not designed for any specific environment but can at least provde some basic help and emergency rations for a week.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 1, 2003)

Joey stays outside while Eris searches around, “Damn this is almost like Survivor, kind of cool in a way.  So what you are saying is that we are stuck in Peru, or maybe Bolivia or whatever, in the midst of crazed mutants that attacked your expedition because of some King, damn this sucks.”

“Domi, cool name, you can call me Joey or J, everyone else does,” he says with a shrug.  He takes a minute to take in her features before smiling, “At least the scenery is nice, if not downright colorful.”

Joey scans the area trying to get a layout of the area from his vantage, as he makes his way back up onto the hull, and tries to see where the river runs, “So where was your encampment, Domi, a map could kick some ass right about now.”


----------



## Aenion (Nov 1, 2003)

"It's a lot more beautiful when you get away from this destruction you guy's caused. There should still be some supplies at the camp and some maps of the area, but I didn't really wait to see if they stole anything, all I know is that they kidnapped my friends and dragged them off into the jungle. I spent the past 2 years in this jungle with those guys, I hope they didn't hurt them ... In any case Costa Rica should be somewhere over there and my camp is about 30 minutes flight in that direction, it'll probably take a lot longer on foot," Domi says pointing in the rough direction of respectively the island and her camp.

"Did I really say Bolivia? Sorry I meant Columbia, it's not been the best of days. First they blame me for wrecking the laptop when I didn't even touch it, then my friends get kidnapped and now you guys crash here and cut a huge swath through the jungle." she says apologetically, _I can't believe I got that wrong. I'm really having a bad day._

ooc: oops, that's what happens when I post on Saturday morning


----------



## Radiant (Nov 1, 2003)

Mistral knows the postion a lot better than anyone else here. Costa Rica is to the notrthwest from here, basically just on the other side of Columbia. You are currently deep in the jungle, close to the Amazon. Traveling out of there on foot would be a real challenge especially for a group not trained or equipped for it. The nearest city should be Puerto Alfonso, a small town that Domis traveling group expected to reach in four days. But charts of the area are hardly reliable and even your ones where a bit old (for reasons see the next background post).


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "It's a lot more beautiful when you get away from this destruction you guy's caused. There should still be some supplies at the camp and some maps of the area, but I didn't really wait to see if they stole anything, all I know is that they kidnapped my friends and dragged them off into the jungle. I spent the past 2 years in this jungle with those guys, I hope they didn't hurt them ... In any case Costa Rica should be somewhere over there and my camp is about 30 minutes flight in that direction, it'll probably take a lot longer on foot," Domi says pointing in the rough direction of respectively the island and her camp.
> 
> "Did I really say Bolivia? Sorry I meant Columbia, it's not been the best of days. First they blame me for wrecking the laptop when I didn't even touch it, then my friends get kidnapped and now you guys crash here and cut a huge swath through the jungle." she says apologetically, _I can't believe I got that wrong. I'm really having a bad day._
> 
> ooc: oops, that's what happens when I post on Saturday morning



 Joey listens to Domi, “Okay tell you what we get our supplies, then we find your camp, and get the maps, and then we look for your friends, and get the hell back to civilization.  In the meanwhile we stay together, and survive, and I get learn more about the new rocking betty in my life,” he says with a smile, “how does that sound?”

_Colombia, wow, we are pretty far, but not too far.  This chick is pretty cute too, and she flies, that could be fun, Eris seems to be enjoying this whole outdoor thing.  Nothing wrong with that, she does look good though._


----------



## Aenion (Nov 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Joey listens to Domi, “Okay tell you what we get our supplies, then we find your camp, and get the maps, and then we look for your friends, and get the hell back to civilization.  In the meanwhile we stay together, and survive, and I get learn more about the new rocking betty in my life,” he says with a smile, “how does that sound?”
> 
> _Colombia, wow, we are pretty far, but not too far.  This chick is pretty cute too, and she flies, that could be fun, Eris seems to be enjoying this whole outdoor thing.  Nothing wrong with that, she does look good though._




Domi raises a brow, _Betty? What's he talking about?_ She gives him a friendly smile, "Maybe it's my English, but what do you mean by 'rocking be... oh, you mean me." _Must be American English or something._ "That sounds like a decent plan. Surviving here isn't too hard there's a lot of edible plants and animals around here, if you know which ones...So you guys are all Delta's?" she asks as she floats over to take a look inside the reaper through a window.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Domi raises a brow, _Betty? What's he talking about?_ She gives him a friendly smile, "Maybe it's my English, but what do you mean by 'rocking be... oh, you mean me." _Must be American English or something._ "That sounds like a decent plan. Surviving here isn't too hard there's a lot of edible plants and animals around here, if you know which ones...So you guys are all Delta's?" she asks as she floats over to take a look inside the reaper through a window.



 "Deltas, muties, we are like you I guess since you fly," he shrugs, "and of course I emant you, it is a California thing, or maybe a surfer thing, but a rocking betty, is always nice to have around.  Between our supplies and the edible plants and our powers we shouldn't have too much trouble, I hope," Joey finishes.

Joey walks up along side Domi, "Everyone survivaed intact, thankfully, besides the Reaper, like Eris said, Patriot is going to kill us."


----------



## Aenion (Nov 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Deltas, muties, we are like you I guess since you fly," he shrugs, "and of course I emant you, it is a California thing, or maybe a surfer thing, but a rocking betty, is always nice to have around.  Between our supplies and the edible plants and our powers we shouldn't have too much trouble, I hope," Joey finishes.
> 
> Joey walks up along side Domi, "Everyone survivaed intact, thankfully, besides the Reaper, like Eris said, Patriot is going to kill us."




Domi laughs, "Yes, the flying, I haven't been able to touch the ground since I was 10. The wind doesn't seem to want to put me down again since it got a hold of me."
She makes herself comfortable floating in the air as she waits for the others to finish searching for supplies.
"Are you guys from some secret government agency or something? I don't think I've ever seen a jet like this. Does it belong to this Patriot guy?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Domi laughs, "Yes, the flying, I haven't been able to touch the ground since I was 10. The wind doesn't seem to want to put me down again since it got a hold of me."
> She makes herself comfortable floating in the air as she waits for the others to finish searching for supplies.
> "Are you guys from some secret government agency or something? I don't think I've ever seen a jet like this. Does it belong to this Patriot guy?"



 “To tell you the truth, I have begun to wonder myself, we are students at a special school, and we get training for our Delta powers, but well I am not quite sure for what, or what reasons or end.  This place seems to have unlimited funding and can do whatever they like, it seems like,” Joey replies somewhat skeptical.

“Can’t touch the ground, wow that is cool, well at least it seems like though I guess it would be annoying too, but well that is cool, it is all relative right?  So you spent two years out here, that is cool, I went to Brazil for a summer, but I didn’t rough it like this, are you like a student archaeologist or something?”


----------



## Aenion (Nov 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “To tell you the truth, I have begun to wonder myself, we are students at a special school, and we get training for our Delta powers, but well I am not quite sure for what, or what reasons or end.  This place seems to have unlimited funding and can do whatever they like, it seems like,” Joey replies somewhat skeptical.
> 
> “Can’t touch the ground, wow that is cool, well at least it seems like though I guess it would be annoying too, but well that is cool, it is all relative right?  So you spent two years out here, that is cool, I went to Brazil for a summer, but I didn’t rough it like this, are you like a student archaeologist or something?”




"A special school for Delta's. That sounds pretty cool. I've never really been to a school. Not for very long at least. They should do something like that in France, instead of forcing us to join the army. And unlimited funding, that must be so cool, we've always been low on funds," Domi smirks.

"Yeah it's cool, I never have to worry about falling and I always sleep on the softest bed in the world," she says laughing, "I can hardly remember the last time I slept in an actual bed for that matter, my parents are biologists and they like working in the field a lot better than being stuck in a laboratory, I've been roughing it for most of my life. So you could say it's in my blood. I'm a self-taught biologist and nature-photographer. Some of my pictures even made it into National Geographic magazine," she says with pride. When she talks she never seems to have to pauze to inhale while speaking.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "A special school for Delta's. That sounds pretty cool. I've never really been to a school. Not for very long at least. They should do something like that in France, instead of forcing us to join the army. And unlimited funding, that must be so cool, we've always been low on funds," Domi smirks.
> 
> "Yeah it's cool, I never have to worry about falling and I always sleep on the softest bed in the world," she says laughing, "I can hardly remember the last time I slept in an actual bed for that matter, my parents are biologists and they like working in the field a lot better than being stuck in a laboratory, I've been roughing it for most of my life. So you could say it's in my blood. I'm a self-taught biologist and nature-photographer. Some of my pictures even made it into National Geographic magazine," she says with pride. When she talks she never seems to have to pauze to inhale while speaking.



 Joey smiles, thinking about the logistics of other bedtime activities, with the whole floating business involved, really wishing he had not lost his shades in the crash, “So your from France, wow, I spent some time in Paris with my mom, about four months just bumming out, it was pretty sweet.  It is the French women I miss the most,” he adds with a smile, “and believe me the school isn’t as cool as it sounds, or I wouldn’t have ended up here, but things are looking up at least,” he says casually, glancing up to the floating girl.

“National Geographic, that is pretty damn awesome, a betty with looks and talent, I read a few about Hawaii and Australia, doing research on surfing hot spots, around the world.  For a trip I took last year, it was awesome, I should show you the pictures, once we get out of here,” Joey finishes with a shrug.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Joey smiles, thinking about the logistics of other bedtime activities, with the whole floating business involved, really wishing he had not lost his shades in the crash, “So your from France, wow, I spent some time in Paris with my mom, about four months just bumming out, it was pretty sweet.  It is the French women I miss the most,” he adds with a smile, “and believe me the school isn’t as cool as it sounds, or I wouldn’t have ended up here, but things are looking up at least,” he says casually, glancing up to the floating girl.
> 
> “National Geographic, that is pretty damn awesome, a betty with looks and talent, I read a few about Hawaii and Australia, doing research on surfing hot spots, around the world.  For a trip I took last year, it was awesome, I should show you the pictures, once we get out of here,” Joey finishes with a shrug.




_Is this guy trying to hit on me or something?_ "I can assure you, that not nearly all French women are "comme les Parisiens" as we say it," she says, looking slightly more serious but still smiling, "School might be a nice change, my contract with the expedition would have run to an end when we got to Puerto Alfonso, the nearest city, maybe I can come to Costa Rica with you guys, after we get my friends out."

"Well, being able to fly is big advantage when taking pictures of creatures that make long jumps between the trees. I made them on Madagascar when my parents were doing a study on Lemurs a couple of years ago. I'll show them to you, if those mutants haven't stolen them," _Like they would be interested in stuff like that._ "You seem to have been around yourself. Hawaii, wow, I'd love to go there some day, they have a very unique bird population over there."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> _Is this guy trying to hit on me or something?_ "I can assure you, that not nearly all French women are "comme les Parisiens" as we say it," she says, looking slightly more serious but still smiling, "School might be a nice change, my contract with the expedition would have run to an end when we got to Puerto Alfonso, the nearest city, maybe I can come to Costa Rica with you guys, after we get my friends out."
> 
> "Well, being able to fly is big advantage when taking pictures of creatures that make long jumps between the trees. I made them on Madagascar when my parents were doing a study on Lemurs a couple of years ago. I'll show them to you, if those mutants haven't stolen them," _Like they would be interested in stuff like that._ "You seem to have been around yourself. Hawaii, wow, I'd love to go there some day, they have a very unique bird population over there."



 “Didn’t say they were like that, just saying it was good times, I was younger then anyways, and the people were pretty nice, now Hawaii is awesome.  Didn’t catch too many birds, but I can give you the low down on the fishing, and marine life,” he replied.

“Not a bad idea, I figure the institute should be open to taking you in, I isn’t a bad place, just kind of strict for my tastes, but then again, my parents were laissez-faire kind of people, not much for discipline, and just all about being free, and expressive,” he says trailing off, feeling that he said too much.

“Hey I wouldn’t mind checking out the photos, I mean if your stuff was good enough to get into National Geographic, then it must be some bitching stuff.  I am not going to lie, if you start getting all technical on me, I may zone out,” he smirks.

“Damn, Madagascar, never been there, ever been to Ibiza?” Joey replied.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Didn’t say they were like that, just saying it was good times, I was younger then anyways, and the people were pretty nice, now Hawaii is awesome.  Didn’t catch too many birds, but I can give you the low down on the fishing, and marine life,” he replied.
> 
> “Not a bad idea, I figure the institute should be open to taking you in, I isn’t a bad place, just kind of strict for my tastes, but then again, my parents were laissez-faire kind of people, not much for discipline, and just all about being free, and expressive,” he says trailing off, feeling that he said too much.
> 
> ...




"Les Parisien have a bit of a bad reputation in the south of France," she admits, feeling that she might have judged too swiftly, "I don't know much about marine life, my parents weren't very interested in it and so I never really had a chance to learn much about it."

"If they sent you off with a jet, they can't be very strict, can they? You're parents sound like really nice people. We had a lot of rules, but most were for protection, you know, like don't play with snakes and stuff," she jokes.

"I was just in the right place at the right time. A writer for National Geographic was travelling with our group and his photographer got ill. he liked the pictures I had made for my own collection and asked if he could publish them with his article," she continuous with a smile, "I won't get too technical, I keep that for those older, 'it's the first time I'm out of the lab', biology students, that's a lot more fun."

"Hmm, Ibiza no, it's too much of a tourist-trap." she shrugs.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Les Parisien have a bit of a bad reputation in the south of France," she admits, feeling that she might have judged too swiftly, "I don't know much about marine life, my parents weren't very interested in it and so I never really had a chance to learn much about it."
> 
> "If they sent you off with a jet, they can't be very strict, can they? You're parents sound like really nice people. We had a lot of rules, but most were for protection, you know, like don't play with snakes and stuff," she jokes.
> 
> ...



 “It is a tourist trap, nice place to party, but not a great place to really relax.  Hey getting into that magazine is no small feat that is cool.  Your pretty cool betty Domi, definitely a change of pace from my normal company,” he says with a shrug.

“Not bad, but they tend to bicker with each other every now and then,” he replied with a smirk, while he scanned the tree line, “man I could go for a cerveza right about now.”


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 2, 2003)

"Fine, just fine."  Clair says from inside the wreck to Shalimar, his head still spinning slightly from that crash.  Shielding that many people isn't easy, but he had hoped he would be able to shield the aeroplane as well, apparently to no luck.  He takes his time though, letting Joey and Eris talk to Domi the most, they were better at making some one feel comfortable than he was, really.

Finally getting out of the crashed jet, he makes his way towards the new girl.  "Hi, my names Clair.  Don't mind Joey, he acts the same around all of the pretty girls."  Looking awkward for a moment, he continues, "The institute will probably be looking for us soon...hopefully.  Until then, do you think we should try and find the rest of Domi's crew?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Fine, just fine."  Clair says from inside the wreck to Shalimar, his head still spinning slightly from that crash.  Shielding that many people isn't easy, but he had hoped he would be able to shield the aeroplane as well, apparently to no luck.  He takes his time though, letting Joey and Eris talk to Domi the most, they were better at making some one feel comfortable than he was, really.
> 
> Finally getting out of the crashed jet, he makes his way towards the new girl.  "Hi, my names Clair.  Don't mind Joey, he acts the same around all of the pretty girls."  Looking awkward for a moment, he continues, "The institute will probably be looking for us soon...hopefully.  Until then, do you think we should try and find the rest of Domi's crew?"



 Joey glances to Claire, "Glad you could join us, and yeah that was the plan to help Domi out, and then try and find out way home, and you forget the plane failed so any other plane or rechnology it seems will most likely fail, we may be on our own for awhile.  Not bad though, we have supplies, and if we can get back to her encampment some maps."


----------



## Aenion (Nov 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “It is a tourist trap, nice place to party, but not a great place to really relax.  Hey getting into that magazine is no small feat that is cool.  Your pretty cool betty Domi, definitely a change of pace from my normal company,” he says with a shrug.
> 
> “Not bad, but they tend to bicker with each other every now and then,” he replied with a smirk, while he scanned the tree line, “man I could go for a cerveza right about now.”




"Thanks Joey, you're pretty cool yourself," she says, "I guess all parents tend to do that."

"Hi Clair, nice to meet you too ... I figured he would do that," she greets Clair with a friendly smile, "All technology is down for miles around, maybe if we find this King Putumayo guy he can tell us what's causing it."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 2, 2003)

"I'll be fine without any supplies, so whoever is going to use the supplies needs to carry them for themselves."  Eris says as she lowers the supply packs to the ground outside the reaper.  "Can we start moving, I don't like being in this spot very much, we have all we need, so lets get moving."  She hops down to the ground, letting her nose search for the path that Domi had used to arrive, and was therefore the way to the girls camp.

"They are very strict about somethings, not about others.  It wasn't so much that we wanted to take out the Reaper, as they told us that we had trainging exercises and stuck us all on the Reaper to get us there, or something."  Eris said, instinctively not liking the new girl on a primal level, she was enticing Joey away from Eris, and that made her competition.  She couldn't be too glad when this little adventure ended and Domi went back with her parents, or wherever she would go.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 2, 2003)

It is impossible to follow Mistral's trail since she was fyling high above the jungle. She herself can find the way back without so much trouble though since she just had to follow the river south.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 2, 2003)

www.deltatimes.com
The truth can’t be silenced!

This ravaged planet:
Welcome back, admit it you missed me. Last time I talked a lot about history and America, but now it is time to take a look at the rest of the world. It is not as if one could learn a lot from the government controlled news. But don’t worry if you think we got it bad read on and you will find that the rest of the world followed us straight into this hell.

-South and Central America:
The lands south of the American border share one thing in common. With a few exceptions they’re all governed by by petty dictators popped up by the CIA or the KGB. 
Remember then I told you that all the countries started wars like an addict who couldn’t get his stuff for too long after the vanishing? Well the ones down there never stopped. The whole continent is aflame in bushfire wars and guessing from the length they held this up it doesn’t look as if they intend to change that anytime soon. It is pretty useless to list who fights who since that changes so fast that the new would be old before I can write it down. Most of Central and South America is just the kind of unstable banana republic you’ve heard about in the news. Anticommunist fascists-or just about anyone else supportive of the US Military government-are supported by the CIA. The other side gets their weapons and money from the Russians. That make’s a really great mix for a party. Even the drug lords war with each other over both customers and prime croplands.
What does all this mean for us?
In this case assume “us” means delta. Well, in these lands, deltas are a prized commodity. If you powers are revealed you can expect a visit from government, the local drug lord or depending on how the region stands politically even Delta Prime or Crimson Pride.
Maybe even all of the above. If you refuse to enter the services of your visitors-which can pay pretty damn well by the way-well let’s just say a lot of good deltas have disappeared in the jungle and never been heard of again.
Of course there are some exceptions.

Mexico:
America’s neighbour to the south is by far one of the most unstable countries in the entire hemisphere. The fascist government is constantly fighting of coup attempts from within and rebellious guerrillas from the various provinces.
The Mexican government has changed hands over 20 times in the past 40 years, and the delta policy has bounced up and down like a kid on a trampoline. It all depends on who’s in power.
This week, the country’s being run by General Juan Alberto Gutierrez. 
Alberto managed to claw his way to power in a bloody, delta backed coup he led himself. That’s right, Alberto’s a delta. Even worse his own group of mutants known as “Los Diablos” had a at least two dozen men at that time. That easily double their usual number, talk is that the rest where members of the Killer Angels (yeah I know the names sound ridiculous to me too). That was before they freed Reaver from prison a while ago and since then they have not been seen there. If that means there holy prophet does not approve of it or something else entirely is anyone’s guess. 
Unfortunately the fact that their leader is a mutant doesn’t mean that the Mexican government’s all that friendly to deltas. After all, deltas are the of Alberto’s power so he does not want them out of his grasp.

Costa Rica:
Costa Rica’s almost like a slice of heaven on earth, especially if you’re a delta. First of all, it’s a tropical paradise with miles of pristine beaches and unspoiled jungles and oceans. But that’s not all. The elected president of Costa Rica is Senora Marta Allende Alonzo. Allende is beutifull, distinguished women in her late ‘50s-and she’s a delta.
Deltas are free citizens in Costa Rica, accorded the rights of any other citizen. 
However it’s not all perfect there, the borders of the country are ravaged warzones since Panama, Columbia, El Salvador and about anyone else around stage incursions on a regular basis. At least the country takes a lot less fire than it’s neighbors since it never stages attacks on it’s own. There is also the fact that sometimes invaders get their asses handed to them by one of the immigrants. Costa Rica is the target for many deltas fleeing from their home countries and sometimes they get a little angry then people start shooting at their new home. The country has almost four times the mutant population of any of the states surrounding it.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 3, 2003)

www.deltatimes.com
The truth can’t be silenced!

-Europe:
Europe is just as fractious now as it has been since World War 2. These days, the conflicts are rarely between countries. Instead most of the problems come from within. In the last few years the whole thing has grown together into the European Community but most countries are so busy with themselves that they rarely get to decide anything. It is amazing they even managed to decide on a common currency but even that was not accepted by some major players like Britain.

France:
The French have the most laissez-faire attitude about deltas in all of Europe. They pretty much treat them all the same: They don’t like any of them and they wish they’d go away. It’s not that the French actively persecute deltas. They leave that to their government. They just seem to resent them on a personal level. They seem to find people flying around in the air or bouncing of the sides of buildings gauche.
There are is only one restriction law against deltas in France. It is pretty long but basically it says “don’t ever use your powers”. If your genes carry the delta factor there you can live on normally but if you ever use your powers you get locked away for life, that’s it. There are no exceptions, even if you do it to safe someone’s life or such. There also is only a single agency responsible for handling these problems. It’s simply called “Noir” and they show up then ever a mutant broke the law and take him away. They always show up with big white really high tech looking trucks and wear completely sealed of suits that make them look like they played in “Outbreak”. If you broke the law-remember it? After all it’s only one-they come and take you away. No one knows there and no one they took ever showed up again. Creeps me out.

Germany:
Germany was pretty much shattered at the end of WW2. The entire country ended up under allied control after the was, much to the soviets dismay. At the end they didn’t have any Alphas around to argue with Superior, so they just let the argument go. In later years they’d come to regret having given up any claim to the industrial giant, but there really wasn’t much they could do about it. Now the country is close to being the small clone of the US. Whatever we did here the Germans followed a few years later. Unfortunately that also means that they are now ruled by a military government and have a law very similar to the delta registration act. They even have their own small version of Delta Prime, the KDK-Kommado Delta Kräfte- and the primers sometimes even send over teachers. For most Germany is just the arm of the US in Europe and that isn’t far from the truth.

Great Britain:
Britain has it’s own watered down version of the delta registration act but at least it’s not as bad. You still have to register and if you don’t they lock you away but if you do nothing really happens. You loose some of your right and can be sure that you will be questioned for every petty crime that happens in your neighbourhood but they don’t draft you in the military without even asking. The really bad thing is that everyone will know that you are a delta, it even says so in your passport. They have the rapid response teams of the boobies to take care of any delta problems and these actions are famous for their lack of blood. Unlike most other forces with the same job the rapid response team prefer to catch their targets alive. Britain’s deltas mostly thanked that with not trying to kill them either. Of course there are casualties but they are a lot lower than in other places. Also if they catch you, you get one last chance to avoid going to prison. You can join the delta knights. This group consists only of conscripts who haven’t registered and are used as a special forces for the most dangerous tasks. They are much like Delta Prime but unlike them they are not picked only from the best and trained to perfection. On the other hand they are all there on free will so who can say what is better. Casualties are high among them but if you serve for five years you can retire. You get registered and can live on with your life or take a job with the police or the military.

Ireland:
Ireland is a lot like Britain with the exceptions that their police action a bit more bloody and that that the place is crawling with heavily armed factions. These people don’t have much to do with deltas as such but sometimes you here really bad news about them getting involved in the conflict. The worst part to date was when a rather explosive alpha Catholic was attacked by some loyalist thugs and decided he had enough. The guy had the power to blow up parts of his body and later regenerate them (at least I guess so, alphas where not know for having drawback with their powers). No one knows why but he must have been so angry he decided enough was enough and just blew himself up. Completely. Most of the downtown of Derry was levelled by the blast. Thousands where dead in an instant. At least he did not have much control over the explosion-I guess because he was dead- and it went mostly skyward, otherwise the whole city might have been destroyed. You’d think that kind of disaster would give people pause to think, but in fact it just made things worse as blame for the incident was tossed around faster than bullets. In retaliation for the “terrorist act”, the Irish Parliament was blown up three month later with a good old bomb. It’s gotten worse since.

Italy:
Italy was on the loosing end of WW”, and it’s been paying ever since, Still the military leaders seem to have a soft spot in their heart for it. You rarely hear of efforts to destabilize the government. In fact the Italian government is one of the most stable in Europe or even the world. (Besides the US of course, you can’t get it much more stable than 40 years without a change in the ruling regime, except for deaths of old age.) That’s likely because it is reputedly the most corrupt. The Cosa Nostra has its hand in just about everything that goes on in Italy, and that alone keeps things running smoothly. It reminds me a bit of old Chicago that way.
The only exception is the Vatican, The pope and his cadre of delta powered Catholics known as the Covenant see themselves as above petty politics, even in Italy.
Since the pope declared delta powers a gift from god that must be used for the good of mankind you can be pretty safe as long as you work in some official capacity or for the church. But if you don’t there is nothing to prevent the usual anti-mutant history from catching up with you.

Spain:
Spain has been rocked by a civil war that’s been going on for decades. The bright side is that there are no laws against mutants there but on the other hand they get caught up in the same trouble as everyone else. The mood in the populace is not too favourable for them but it could be worse. The Basque separatists  in the northern part of the country have never stopped their terrorist actions. That has not made it into the news for most of the time since they did not have that much power but recently they managed to recruit a few local mutants. One or more of those must have been members of the Killer Angels, because nearly a year ago they started to blow up Spanish officials. In exchange for the help the Basques promised that an independent Basque state would accord every delta the rights of a full citizen and take them in regardless of their criminal record in other countries. Believe it if you like.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 3, 2003)

Joey grabs a pack of supplies, "Just in case, Domi lead the way back to your encampment, and lets get out of here."

Joey walks beside Eris, "Thanks for getting the supplies."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 3, 2003)

Eris, nods and turns to walk into the jungle, leaving the ration packs for the others.  She turns back before taking more then a step.  "Your laying it on awful thick J, a girl could get jealous." she says in a husky whisper, rubbing her shoulder on his arm as she moves past him, if Domi were another Feral, she would know that Eris had just scent marked Joey, then again, if she was truly a feral, that might have led to some very close competition.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 3, 2003)

As the other discussed the next course of action, Jack drew his bruised, acheing body out from the cockpit. "Good thing I was wearing my combat uniform", he said, as he examined the shattered armor plates on his arms. He stripped off the now-useless uniform, revealing the swimming trunks and the too-small _G.I. Joe_ tshirt he wore underneath. Standing on top of the _Reaper_, he tried to get his bearings and tested his Snare on a four-inch bug that flew by.
"Um... is there any bug repellent in those supplies? Or emergency pants?"


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 3, 2003)

"Do you really want to get the bugs to leave you alone?  Just break off the head of a match and swallow it, the sulfur will get into your bloodstream, they'll pick up on it and it will leave you alone, then again, not many people like that solution, scaredy cats." Eris says, as she takes a last sniff around the Reaper to see if there is anything else useful, like a gun oil from a recently cleaned gun, or anything at all.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 3, 2003)

Joey shrugs, "Hey just trying to be friendly," he said brushing his hand along Eris' back as she passes, "well Domi lead the way..."


----------



## Aenion (Nov 3, 2003)

Domi seems to tense up when Eris comes back out of the Reaper, _There is something about that girl. She's so feral ... So feline ... So be..._ Domi stops her train of thought not really sure she wants to go where it was leading her.

She smirks when she sees Joey and Eris interact, _That's probably why she's so hostile, she must think I'm trying to steal Joey away from her._

"Hi, you must be Jack then, nice to meet you. If you don't feel like eating sulfur, you could try not to sweat or stay in the wind but both options will be very hard when we get deeper into the forest," she says as the wind picks up a little around them, to provide for a cool breeze and keep the bugs away from the city-folk.

She floats up ahead of the others, flying just above the roots and other obstacles on the forest floor she leads the way, occassionally pausing to allow them to catch up.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 3, 2003)

On the trek, Eris Covers more then twice the distance of the others without complaint, ranging around in front of the others somethims, behind at others, and also off to the right and left of them, she makes it something of a game, doing her best not to be seen by the others until she is amongst them again.  She sniffs about warily for snakes, and predators, wanting all the warning she could get if one were near.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 3, 2003)

The jungle is almost silent for the first few minutes of the journey, as the crashing plane has caused most animals to flee but after a short time Eris finds her sharp senses almost overwhelmed by the sheer amount of movements and sounds around her. Her powers may make her the ideal inhabitant for such a region but her time locked away has left it's marks. It gets better every minute though and suddenly she feels watched.

Chamber is the one memeber of the traveling group who does not feel sick in the stomach after the fall (maybe because of his lack of that organ). He doesn't even see there it came from but suddenly a figure appears right in front of him and slashed at his his with two blades growing under it's arms. It slashes upon his leather wraps but the blades don't really do any harm to the kinetic energy under them and he just falls back stunned. Right beside the newcomer another form seems to just melt from the ground and fires a bolt of bright light at Joey. It hits his face and he falls to the ground with burns covering the right half of his head (disabled).
The attackers appeared right beside the travelers, within only a yard distant and no one noticed anithing of them. The creature with the blades calls out:
"Intruders surrender to the mercy of the king or be cut to pieces right now. We are Slicer and Nymph of the sunguard and you are intruders in our home!"

Eris is a bit away, ranging around at the front and the attackers do not have noticed her yet. On the other hand she is quite sure there are at least two more enemies approaching her friends from the north.

Slicer:


----------



## Radiant (Nov 3, 2003)

The nice shooting lady, Nymph:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 3, 2003)

Eris restrains a hiss of anger at seeing Joey hurt so badly, especially because the blast hit his face.  She doesn't give off any sound that could be used tot ell she was there.  Moving as stealthily as a lioness crawling through the long grass to approach her pray, she moves through the brush to launch a surprise strike on the pair who are coming at her friends from behind.  

OOC: I will use a half action for movement, and then pounce on one of them.  +7(12L), if I catch him by surprise, I will use surprise strike +7(16L), use a hero point to re-roll a miss.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 4, 2003)

*Chamber*

Shaking off the intial shock of getting pierced in the chest, Jono gets up and looks at the guy that was responceable. Sorry Mate i don't got anythin to stick there. Now how about i teaches you to keep them things to yerself? A split second before loosing his blast, Jono does a slight pivot, targeting the female instead.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 4, 2003)

"This is _not_ happening."  Clair says, frustrated.  He concentrates, forming a barrier around everyone (except for the two attackers, of course), then runs up to Joey and, while kneeling down, places his hand on the delta's head.  "This is soo going to hurt-me, not you."  He says as he channels the damage from his companion to himself, feeling his cheek start to burn slightly.

(Force Field, then attempting to heal Joey's disabled condition, he gets a Constitution check with a +8 bonus vs. DC 20 to overcome it, if he does, then Clair becomes disabled instead.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 4, 2003)

*Just before the attack…*

_Hmm this French chick is alright, sort of strange though not bad looking, but damn Eris looks pretty hot, hey is that a monkey, or a bird, or what is that, weird looking.  Maybe I should pay-_

*The Attack slams into Joey…*

His body falls like a rock, not expecting such an attack in such a place.  His face scarred or burned or what have you from the blast.  Maybe it was just the sudden stop, and the flash of pain and light, but today was really shaping up to be a horrible day for Joey, as he laid on his back, staring at the forest canopy, coughing meekly, blood spattering his chin, as Claire reached down to touch…

“Hurt…” is all he could mutter out in his condition.

*OOC:*_ Are we rolling Initiative if he gets healed in time his first action will be to bring up his defenses, pronto, and there will be a reckoning… we may just see Joey’s real bad side._


----------



## Aenion (Nov 5, 2003)

Mistral was floating slightly ahead of the others, trying to keep an eye on Eris and to guide to others around the densest undergrowth, when the attack came.
"Merdre! Where did they come from?" _Why didn't the wind tell me they were there?_
Instantly the wind around starts pick up protecting her from incoming blows and she directs a powerful blast of air to Slicer trying to knock him down.

ooc: raising Air Shield (protection +8), attacking +7 to hit (using Aerial Combat to attack), +8 stun damage, +8 on trip attempt (if I can use those things together), dodge on Nymph, defence vs. Slicer 18, vs Nymph 20


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 5, 2003)

Jack reaches out with his mind, helping the others coordinate their attacks (Group Link), and tries to find the other enemies Eris is worried about (Detect Minds).


----------



## Radiant (Nov 10, 2003)

Slicer pounces forward and this time throws himself against Chamber, stuning him (you'r loosing your action unless you spend a hero point).
Clair feels a pain spreading across his face, much like the worst sunburn he ever had. The last thing he feels before falling unconscious is that the ground gets soaked with water around him and Joey then the mutant wakes up again.
Eris sneaks up on one of the hiding enemies she spotted, catches him by surprise and takes him out with a single blow. He looks like a normal human in primitive clothes except that his eyes glow in a soft gold. 
After all that confusion Jacksons mind link suddenly makes you aware of all the enemies and Domi barely dodges the attack from another man jumping out of the bush with an axe because she saw him through Eriss cat eyes.
Her own air blast bruises Slicer but he stays on his feet.
The green girl fires another ray of light at Joey, burining him. But with his defences up it does not take him down (injured).
"Will you stay down or what?!"


OOG: Quite busy at the moment, and I really needed to read up on the rules. I just decided in your favour thenever something wasn't sure, like Joey getting his defence and Mistral using the trip attempt.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 10, 2003)

Eris lets out a scream of delight, sounding a lot like a puma that has cornered her prey.  She doesn't even bother to stop moving, turning the leaping strike into a forward roll, she is on her feet moving forward before her target had time to register being hit, streaking after the goon that was attacking Domi with the Axe.  She launches herself at him from behind, trying to land with all of her weight on him, trying to knock him to the ground.

OOC: the part about the roll, etc, was just description, it was actually a charge.  I am charging from where I took down the first to where the second is.  The description of me coming down from the air is just a bit more flavor text, you can make it a straight tackle if its not allowed to do it my way.  So, +9[12S], using the ramming option, so +1S for every 10 meters in the charge, and I'll have to make a save as well.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 10, 2003)

_What's going on?_ Domi thinks, not used to the sensation of being linked to the minds of others.

Dodging away from the axe wielding attacker, she flies up trying to get out of his reach. She pivots around, planning to send a blast of air in his direction when she sees Eris diving at him. Figuring he probably doesn't stand a chance, she instead directs her attack towards Slicer, seeing that Jono is probably in the most danger.

ooc: half action to move up 40 ft, Airy blast on Slicer, +7(+8S), +8 for trip (I figure from that they are both attack powers, so I can use them together, not sure though), defense 20 against Nymph, 18 against the others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 14, 2003)

Joey stays on the defensive, and will throw a watery snare over the girl trying to attack him, causing water to condense around her, and constrict her movements like a constrictor...

_Watery Snare +8 on the girl... Fighting on the Defensive_


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 14, 2003)

_Death to all _


----------



## Radiant (Nov 15, 2003)

Domi races upwars leaving a very confused fighter with his axe behind. Her air blast hit Slicer and he tumbles stunned, second before he had the chance to attack Chamber again. At least the axe-wielding fighter does not wonder for long then Eris crashes into him from behind with a lot more force than a girl her size should have and they both tumble to the ground. He gets bruised while she just shrúgs it of. His desperate counterattaclk misses her by far. Jono loosens a kinetic blast at the green girl, slamming her to the ground with a crunching sound (injured). To Joey she looks really exhausted for some reason and she fires another beam of light at him. With time it is a lot less bright and it feels even weaker than the second one. His defences aren't even challenged by it and his water snare closes around her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 15, 2003)

Joey continues to use his snare power on the girl... trying to tollay immobilize her, and stop her from moving at all!  

_Same as before_


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 15, 2003)

Jack uses his ectoplasmic Snare on Slicer. "Looks like we've got an _edge_ on you, huh?" he says, with a crooked grin.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 15, 2003)

Domi blasts the axe-wielding mutant, "What's the matter, mon ami? Can't get up here?"

ooc: Airy blast on axe-boy, +7(+8S), defense 19 against all.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 15, 2003)

Eris just licks her lips, laughing at how easy it all had been, She strikes out twice in quick succession at the man who had swung the axe at her.

OOC: +7(10S) +7(10S).  I do not know if I get the +4 to hit bonus because he is fallen.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 16, 2003)

oog: no +4 to hit, the fall was just fluff.

Joeys snare still holds the girl while Jacksons goes around Slicer. He breaks right through the ectoplasm but it kept him busy. 

The axe wielding warrior smiles confidently.
"Don't worry stranger you will fall soon enough."
An air blast hits him from behind, letting him tumble right into Eris punch. He allready looked pretty roughed up after her other attack and the airblast and now looses conciousness.
Slicer screams something incrompehensible in his rage after seeing how his companions have fared.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 16, 2003)

Domi almost grins at the reckless abandon Eris is showing, but at the same time she feels unsettled by it. _Wow, she really lives for this._ She quickly returns her attention to the fight and spins around to launch another blast at Slicer.

ooc: Airy blast on Slicer, +7(+8S), defense 19 against all.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 16, 2003)

Joey glances around, "I have the girl tangled up..."  he shouts loudly, "No one else has to get hurt... but if they do, we can start this girl here..." he gestures to the woman ensared and forms a ring of water around her throat... "I wouldn't want to have to drown her..." he hisses...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 16, 2003)

Eris doesn't even bother to lookup from her downed opponent before she launches herself upwards in a flip designed to bring her down next to Slicer, relying solely on her incredible sense of smell to steer her right.  As she lands, she comes into a forward roll bleeding off the impact, she exists the roll with a fist moving towards slicers chest.

OOC:leap, Strike +9(10S)


----------



## Radiant (Nov 17, 2003)

January.16.2004
Haven, Isla Verde
12:23 

Katie finally got out of Dr Garcia's lab and found time for lunch. Then the Doc called for her help she did not know how her skills could help with the research about the fish people. That was before she saw the computers calculating the exact changes in the DNA strings that could lead to their powers. There ever those machines come from, it is obvious that they are both far ahead of their time and can only be used to their full potential by someone with a supernatural understanding of them. 

Since Michael has still locked himself in his room, the students quarters are surprisingly quiet. The TV has been running all day, since it was full with news of yesterdays fight and it sound like just another report on the incident is on air now.

"...events bring a new dimension to the terror mutants can cause."
The screen shows scrambled pictures to the reporter’s words. A giant cloud of smoke hangs over a devastated city. Most building have burned to the ground and there are craters the size of whole blocks. Rescue helicopters and emergency medical crews are visible while they search through the ruins.
"This is just unthinkable, then the Basques announced the destruction of Seville yesterday the police assumed either an emty boast or a series of bombings in the worst case."
The view goes back to the burning city.
"Reaver proved us all wrong. No one knew if the alliance between the Basques and the mutant terrorist group known as the Killer Angels would last after they freed their leader from prison two month ago."
The view changes again, this time showing a man with bluish white skin walking between the still intact buildings in Seville. He is surrounded by a corona of energy. It bursts from him like flames moments later and in one bright flash he blasts everything in a hundred yard radius to ashes. The shot ends as the camera who took it is destroyed.
"The Alpha has not shown up before and his escape was never confirmed but he announced his presence to the world  by destroying the whole city in under thirty minutes. By the time military troops arrived to stop the madness they found nothing but the ruins you are seeing now. Basque terrorists have already taken the responsibility for the attack, demanding the retreat from all Spanish citizens and troops from what they see as their territory but no official statement has yet been given by Reaver or any other member of the Killer Angels."
There are a few pictures of camps filled with refuges.
"After the initial attack terrorists proadcasted a deadline of one hour for every man women and child to leave the city or they would be destroyed with it. Still, despite the evacuation, the deathtoll is estimated to reach the thousands.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 17, 2003)

*Chamber*

After a second Jono regains his senses and gets up, energy pulsing out of the tears in his wraps where slicer stuck him. Bastard rung my bell good.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 17, 2003)

January.16.2004
Haven, Isla Verde
12:23 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> The view changes again, this time showing a man with bluish white skin walking between the still intact buildings in Seville. He is surrounded by a corona of energy. It bursts from him like flames moments later and in one bright flash he blasts everything in a hundred yard radius to ashes. The shot ends as the camera who took it is destroyed.




Katie had stopped any pretense of typing, her fingers barely touching the computer as her mind began to explore the various electrical charges on a level few people if any could comprehend.  The computer became a part of her subconscious as she pushed the equations along, estimating with a degree of accuracy even the computer itself struggled to keep up with.

While her subconscious worked out the mathematical estimates for the solving the DNA gaps, her eyes remained riveted to the screen, riveted at the man displayed on there.

Who was he?  Even then her subconscious began to separate and her mind explored the pathways that linked all information in the world.  Reaver.  She searched for his name, for his history.  Who was this frightening man?  And why would he do something so horrible as that?


----------



## Radiant (Nov 17, 2003)

January.16.2004
Haven, Isla Verde
12:24

The computers reach out for any available information at a single thought from Katie and she is thrown into a pool of databits flowing in from all around the world:

-Reaver
-alpha
-age 51
-current residence unkown(likely possibities: New Alcatraz, Dead, on the run).
-...man that last episode of Freedom Force was lame, the scene was an obvious copy from that news report in the seventies then Reaver was shot by the primers and became an Alpha. Hell if they don't even bother to change the powers they could at least get it right, the guy didn't throw around antimatter, he just created small amounts and controlled the energy from the following reaction.
-warning, do not engage the  fugitive. Deltaprime and the airforce must be alerted immediatly in case of a sighting. 
-Dr Khomenko's homepage at the genetics faculty of the universitzy of Praag: One of the greatest mysteries of the alpha mutation is the fact that none of them age after their change. Even more surprisingly is the evidence that the few alphas who spent longer times in power dampening fields age normally but revert to their age at the time of their transformation within weaks once they are out of them.
-obviously kills their sense of style, just look at Superiors custume and that leather outfit of Reaver then they fought in 1975. At least one of them had to go to jail for it...
-...founded the Killer Angels in 1995 but was captured again later then he attempted to break into the Pentagon and steal files about Atlanta. No one has any idea what could be so valuable about them. Reaver has been known for not taking civillian hostages or attacking civillian targets and so the state did not demand the death sentence. This has caused a lot of outrage by the relatives of all the military and police members who lost their lives throuh either him or his followers.
-www.deltatimes.com
...even some mebers of the old delta squadron refused the registration act and those who did not go underground fast enough where imprisoned or shot on the run. Of course at those times killing a mutant held an additional risk and a few times MC-Section suddenly found itself facing a very angry alpha, like in the case of Sgt. McVenner who became the alpha Reaver and systematicly killed his pursuers. The sad irony is that those where mostly members of his old squad. I leave the decision about who betrayed whom in that case to the reader.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 17, 2003)

January.16.2004
somethere in South-Columbia
early afternoon

Amazangly Eris doesn't hit this time and Mistral's air blast goes wide too. Slicer jumps towards Joey in an attempt to help his teammate.
(end of combat, we can safely asume that the combined power of the team is more than enough to take him out thenever you feel like it)
Slices shouts at angry at Joey. He probably looks like it too but this a face just as his that isn't really easy to tell.
"You call for peace and then you attack? Honourless bastard, may the sun curse your name. You outsiders are all the same."


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2003)

"Listen up you reject from swamp-thing. You attacked us, your girlfriend there hurt my friend, and now you have the stupidty to say we attacked you?  What's your IQ, like -2?"  Eris asks as she stretches languidly like a great cat, rubbing her back against a tree as if she was scent marking it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 18, 2003)

January.16.2004
Haven, Isla Verde
12:24



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "the guy didn't throw around antimatter, he just created small amounts and controlled the energy from the following reaction."
> 
> "...founded the Killer Angels in 1995 but was captured again later then he attempted to break into the Pentagon and steal files about Atlanta. No one has any idea what could be so valuable about them. Reaver has been known for not taking civillian hostages or attacking civillian targets and so the state did not demand the death sentence. "
> 
> "the case of Sgt. McVenner who became the alpha Reaver and systematicly killed his pursuers".




Katie leaned back in her chair for her moment, her pink lips pursed as she considered the information before her.  If he didn't normally kill civilians...then why did he wipe out that town?  These 'alphas'...they were such a mystery to everyone, including themselves.  

_What a lonely life that must be where you could destroy everything...where you could be so god-like._

Katie wondered what that could do to a person's mind.  Only someone with a strong sense of self, of willpower could survive becoming god-like with any sense of morality intact.

Reaver - meaning "To take away by violence or stealth, to bereave" and he had done all that, hadn't he?

Her soft voice echoed in the room as a line from poetry came to mind while Reaver's image stilled on the monitor.
_
"With blustring breath of Heaven, that none can bide,
And scorching flames of fierce Orions hound;
Soone as the port from far he has espide,
His chearfull whistle merily doth sound,
And Nereus crownes with cups; his mates him pledge around."
_
Closing her eyes, Katie continued to whisper softy...
_
"Dismounting lightly from his loftie steed,
He to him lept, in minde to reave his life,
And proudly said; "Lo! there the worthie meed
Of him that slew Sansfoy with bloody knife:
Henceforth his ghost, freed from repining strife,
In peace may passen over Lethe lake;
When mourning altars, purged with enimies life,
The black infernall Furies doen aslake:
Life from Sansfoy thou tookst, Sansloy shall from thee take."
_
Opening her brown eyes, she stared intently at the screen.  "And who took your life, Reaver?  I wonder."  Her fingers tapped on the computer, her mind searching for what those Atlanta papers he wanted so badly could possibly be about.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 18, 2003)

"What about my friends you attacked earlier? They were defenceless. We had been in this jungle for two years, trying to make sure it stays protected and you attack us without provocation," Domi says forcing herself to stay calm, she floats back down to the ground, "and you expect us to let you just beat us down?"

Seeing that Clair is still down, she quickly checks if he's alright and gently tries to wake him up, "Nice power you got Clair, can you also use it on yourself?"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 18, 2003)

January.16.2004
some there in South-Columbia
early afternoon

Slicers eyes focus on Eris and he slowly retracts the blades that sprout from his torso.
“You should be carefully with your tongue child, insulting members of the Sunguard, is punished with death in the kings realm.  You where travelling with her.”
He points to Domi.
“So we thought you are another group of explorers. Their kind is not welcome here in the Deadzone. I see now that you look more like you got lost here. If you release my sister I am willing to listen to your story. Since I can see you are all of the race, you may yet find that you just landed in paradise.”

Now that the hectic of the fight is over you can all see that every member of the group wears heavy gold jewelry and is often held in Aztec symbols. The unconscious man on the ground even wears clothes that are cut a bit in the style.

Eris hears frantic climbing in the trees above her and suddenly sees a pair of bright big eye starring down at her. It’s a small ape and after smelling in her direction it shrieks and runs of like it just saw a hunter. The sounds of the jungle slowly return as the animals that fled from the sounds of battle calm down and the area returns to normal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 18, 2003)

Joey keeps the girl ensnared, "Tell us more about this paradise," and then suddenly relaxes his grips removing the water from the girl, keeping his watershield up.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 18, 2003)

_Some Paradise. Ewww._ channels Jack to his teammates, as he drowns yet another insect with ectoplasm.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 18, 2003)

www.deltatimes.com
site update on the histroy lessons

Today:
Without Superiors calming (read: oppresive) influence, all hell broke loose. It seems people felt like they had to catch up for all the time the they couldn’t wage wars. Even worse, without the government’s alphas some mutant groups have started campaigns of terror. I guess they thought then neutrals declare us our enemies they might as well fight back. Here are some news for you: that’s crap.
The low point, of course, came back in’89 when there was a total nuclear meltdown in the Russian city Chernobyl. That was bad enough, but it got worse. 
It turned out that a supposedly covert Delta Prime team was seen battling Soviet mutants just before the disaster.
Before the mushroom cloud had settled over the city, the Kremlin had “determined” that Primers were at fault and they launched a reprisal at Atlanta. Within in the hour the capitol of the south was a smoking crater. 
Of course we couldn’t tolerate that, so we blasted back, taking out Kiev before the madness finally came to a glow-in-the-dark kind of end.

That’s enough history for now


----------



## Aenion (Nov 18, 2003)

"Not much of a paradise when someone can sentence you to death, is it?" Domi glares at Slicer, sounding angry, "Where are my friends now? If we were not welcome here, you could have just warned us, instead of attacking our camp and kidnapping everyone."

_So it was you who did that 'I can see through someone elses eyes' thing,_ she thinks back to Jack, _This place is great once you get used to it, it's filled with beautiful animals, flowers and with all kinds of useful insects, some of them might even hold a cure for cancer._


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2003)

"So you have special clothes and because of it we are suppoused to do everything you say?  You are missing something, like the fact that we just won the last fight, and that if it comes down to it, we can beat you 2 in nothing flat.  So why don't you two get off of your high horse, we do not need you, we can make our way out of here, so back off on the, 'I will listen to your story'.  You are not in a position to make demands.  Besides this place isn't paradise, it doesn't even have mall, or anything like that, although it is nice enough."  Eris says with a shrug.

She sniffs at the small ape before it runs away.  "That wouldn't happen to be one of your 'people' would it?"


----------



## Radiant (Nov 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> January.16.2004
> Haven, Isla Verde
> 12:24
> Opening her brown eyes, she stared intently at the screen.  "And who took your life, Reaver?  I wonder."  Her fingers tapped on the computer, her mind searching for what those Atlanta papers he wanted so badly could possibly be about.





There is no sure way to find out what the data Reaver wanted contains but there is a lot of specualtion about it. And as allways there have been leaks in the FBI so something got out. According to the rumours over one hundred mutants, a more than impressive number considring how rare they are, made their home in the ruins of Atlanta shortly after the bomb fell and stayed there for a while. These days they aren't there anymore, it's said they have spread around the country. Strange is that no one knows there they came from and why they decided to live there for a while. Also strange is that there is only one report about one of them using powers. He appearantly had abilities resembling the mystic vampire. There are lots of wittnesses for that power use but none for any other. 
The government ordered a search of the ruins after the bomb fell and the reports from then have been locked away by the FBI. The area around Atlanta is of limits to civillians but that only makes sense considering the radiation levels.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 19, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> The government ordered a search of the ruins after the bomb fell and the reports from then have been locked away by the FBI. The area around Atlanta is of limits to civillians but that only makes sense considering the radiation levels.




Katie leaned back in her chair, her feet on the table, her fingers tapping the arm rests.  Atlanta...what was going on in Atlanta? Mysterious vampire, a radiated city of mutants, and Reaver's distinct interest.  Why did it mean so much to him that he would risk getting caught - got caught at the Pentagon.

Spinning the chair, her own mind twirled in thought as she went round and round.  Was there someone in that city that meant something to him?  Was it a someone he would risk his life for?  A child?  A lover?  A relative?

Hacking into classified Pentagon files wouldn't do from here.  The military operated a separate classified network for their equipment, she'd bet.  The FBI, probably the same, but then it wouldn't hurt to do a few probes to see what she could get inside...of course she'd have to be extra careful to pull away at the slightest hint of someone suspecting her presence.

The young teenager smiled at the screen, letting her hands slide along the console to either side of her.  With a magnetic twitch she turned the music up full volume.

"Come on, baby.  Let's see what this computing power can do for me."  And she switched from DNA solutions to focusing her considerable talent on bending the Internet to her will.

"Atlanta...Reaver..."


----------



## Radiant (Nov 19, 2003)

January.16.2004
somethere in South-Columbia
early afternoon

As soon as Joey releases her the girl jumps up. She spins around and faces Slicer with an angry stare.
"Why are you talking to them? We should have fought to the death! You brought shame on all of us."
Slicer looks a bit lost, being acused from all sides and trying to decide what to answer first but in the end decides to deal with the problem right in front of him first.
"Calm down sister, it is clear to see that these children are not here to attack our realm. Don't you see that they do not even know there they are? And despite our fight they did not insult the sun by killing during the light of day, so they have not commited any unvorgivable crime."
The only result he gets is to make her look even more angry as she screams into his face.
"They attacked us!"
............................
............................
After a moment of silence to let her think about he shrugs.
"We attacked them."
Statsified that at least one person stopped screaming again he adresses the rest. 
"You have no idea what you are talking about, this is not just a stretch of jungle. You might be good enough to travel through a few hundred miles of jungle even without equipment but this is the Deadzone. You will be attacked by the Gencons before the end of the first day."
Nymph moves her fingers as a reflex then he says the word, it looks like some kind of sign of protection.
"If you speak about the first race men you travled with, Windwalker, they have been brought to the temple and will be sacrificed tonight. If they truly have not known they are trespassing in our realm King Putayamo can still forgive them. But you would have to speak for them before the sun sets."
He bents over his fallen comrade to see how injured he is and glances at Eris.
"Do you mind telling me what you did to Brighteye?"


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2003)

_I guess we are going to go to this king guy and bust free Domi's friends or something,_ she thinks with a shrug.  "I just hit him, didn't do anything special or nothing. I only hit him once." she says, not bothering to refrain from smirking at Slicer, it was obvious that she didn't have a very high opinion of the Sun Guards.

"I guess we are going togo find this king of yours and save Domi's friends, now lets get moving, we wouldn't want to be late."  She says looking around warily for whatever it was that Slicer had said would attack them.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 19, 2003)

"Then what are we waiting for? I won't allow my friends to be sacrificed to some god king." Domi says, urging the others to get moving, all other thoughts banned from her mind.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 19, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Then what are we waiting for? I won't allow my friends to be sacrificed to some god king." Domi says, urging the others to get moving, all other thoughts banned from her mind.




January.16.2004
somethere in South-Columbia
early afternoon

at least one seriously injured and unconscious Clair does not listen and just keeps lying there he fell. Half his face is burned from the solarblast of nymph. He is not dying but that about the only good thing about his condition.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 19, 2003)

Joey picks up Clair with a heave, creating water underneath his hurt friend, as a cushioned platform, and using his power, does not lift him off the ground more then sexi inches, but keeps him comfortable, and looks to the others, "He is hurt badly, I can move him this way, until we can find him help."


----------



## Radiant (Nov 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> The young teenager smiled at the screen, letting her hands slide along the console to either side of her.  With a magnetic twitch she turned the music up full volume.
> 
> "Come on, baby.  Let's see what this computing power can do for me."  And she switched from DNA solutions to focusing her considerable talent on bending the Internet to her will.
> 
> "Atlanta...Reaver..."




January.16.2004
Haven, Isla Verde
12:25


With her powers Cypher can almost see the armies of tracer programms and hidden viruses just waiting behind the firewalls of the Pentagon. Her equipment is good and her skills even better but what waits there is the best defense nearly unlimited resources and the ability to draw on any registered mutant who might have the slightest talent with computers can give you. 

The internet provides a lot of knowledge in itself though. It is possible to find out most about Reavers past and family from there after spending some time to sepperate fact from fiction. There is nothing special about his past. Born as Jonathan Nimayer in New York he joined Delta Squadron at the age of 18 two years after his mutant genes got active. On his free will of course since at that time no one forced you to do anything just because you are a mutant. Also mutants joining the military were practically worshipped as patriotic heroes. His career was almost perfect, if anything he did not advance farther than sergeant  because of a lack of ambition and his tendency to try solving problems with the least possible bloodshed. From the rest of the facts it simply looks as if he was a pretty average guy and it is pretty boring to read. There are some stories about women and he had a girlfriend for five years but he never married. The story of Reaver began with the delta registration act. Jonathan was one of the people trying to prevent it since it would steal the basic right from anyone born with mutated genes. They failed and so he became one of the many who refused to sign the papers, thereby declaring himself a criminal. He fled like half a dozen others and like most of them he got caught in the end and shot on the run. 
His friends from then are either still with the government (most retired), or have died of old age.
There are no more records about his lifestyle after he began his life as an outlaw and terrorist except for the times he spent in prison. As an alpha prisoner he was kept alone in a special containment chamber for his whole time there.
Concerning Atlanta there is only a slight connection of distant cousin Marc Tyler. There are no records or rumours of any personal connection between the too but he lived in Atlanta then the bomb fell.

oog: your choice if you want to try the pentagon. You are good enough to have a chance.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Joey picks up Clair with a heave, creating water underneath his hurt friend, as a cushioned platform, and using his power, does not lift him off the ground more then sexi inches, but keeps him comfortable, and looks to the others, "He is hurt badly, I can move him this way, until we can find him help."




January.16.2004
somethere in South-Columbia
early afternoon

Slicer picks up his fallen comrade like he was a twig but leaves the axe lying there it is. He looks smiling at Eris and it looks really strange with a mouth like his.
"If you can lead us to the man you only hit once, he can help your frient. Brighteye is our healer."
Despite the attitude around him he still acts like he's got everything under control.
Nymph just stands behind him and glares at each of you but takes special care to seem unfriendly to Joey.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 20, 2003)

*Chamber*

So who are these tossers that have yer wetting yer trousers?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 20, 2003)

A slow mischievious smile drifted across Katie's usually angelic face.  Closing her eyes, she leaned forward slightly, letting her fingers caress the cold metal and plastic of the computer console as her arms splayed out on either side of her.

What was it about having so much power that absolutely excited her, like riding her motorcycle and pushing the speedometer, flying through the air, the exhilration was intoxicating, arousing, and addictive.  No drug could match this.  No boy could top that.  Although she had never had sex, she was pretty damn certain this had got to top that too.

Katie focused her mind, her energy, her body on one target. _The Pentagon..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 20, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Slicer picks up his fallen comrade like he was a twig but leaves the axe lying there it is. He looks smiling at Eris and it looks really strange with a mouth like his.
> "If you can lead us to the man you only hit once, he can help your frient. Brighteye is our healer."
> Despite the attitude around him he still acts like he's got everything under control.
> Nymph just stands behind him and glares at each of you but takes special care to seem unfriendly to Joey.



 Joey just winked to Nymph, "Don't worry about me, I wasn't going to choke, not my style, but I didn't exactly like getting my face nearly burnt off either.  For a bettey your almost as tough as Eris... almost."

"If it means anything I apologize for that, and if you don't like that too bad," he  shrugged.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 23, 2003)

January.16.2004
somethere in South-Columbia, the Deadzone
early afternoon

Nymph stands up and follows Slicer.


> Joey just winked to Nymph, "Don't worry about me, I wasn't going to choke, not my style, but I didn't exactly like getting my face nearly burnt off either. For a bettey your almost as tough as Eris... almost."
> 
> "If it means anything I apologize for that, and if you don't like that too bad," he shrugged.



"It will be good enough for now."
She sounds statisfied by the simple apology and even answers Chambers question without sounding angry.
"Then they chase you, you run. And if you are a step too slow, or of you sprawl your ankle and fall, even if it just takes you a second to get up again, then you are dead."
She makes those strange signs with her hands again.
"They are hunters. Born and bred to slay the Second Race."

While she talks Slicer wakes the man Eris dropped first and tells him what happened. He is wearing the same pseudo aztec clothes as the rest and after Sliver is finished he stands up and bows before Eris.
"You showed great skill, sneaking and surprising us. Here it is considered the mark of those blessed by the gods to posses such abilities."
He talks to Slicer again.
"I will heal the one with the burns so we can travel swiftly. If they truly wish to reach the temple by sundown we must hurry."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 24, 2003)

_Sounds good enough to me..._ Joey thinks, "Good I would hate to make a betty I just met hate my guts.  Not my style, I am a lover not a fighter," he muses, as he turns to the other fellow, "If you can help our friend, then by all means, do your thing."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 24, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> _So it was you who did that 'I can see through someone elses eyes' thing,_ she thinks back to Jack, _This place is great once you get used to it, it's filled with beautiful animals, flowers and with all kinds of useful insects, some of them might even hold a cure for cancer._



_Insects that hold the cure to cancer? Are you coming down with jungle fever?!_ quips Jack with his signature grin, even though he stays focussed on the Columbian Deltas, ready to respond if he detects any untruthfulness or hostility.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 24, 2003)

Nothing here


----------



## Aenion (Nov 24, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> _Insects that hold the cure to cancer? Are you coming down with jungle fever?!_ quips Jack with his signature grin, even though he stays focussed on the Columbian Deltas, ready to respond if he detects any untruthfulness or hostility.




Domi smiles, _You'd be surprised what you can find in the jungle. We have catalogued several species of plants and insects which can be used as a cure,_ her smile turns to a smirk when she sees Joey talk to Nymph, _I see what you meant earlier about Joey._

"I'm sorry, I almost forgot about Clair." she apoligizes, "These Gencon's sound pretty bad. By second race you mean, people like us, like Delta's, right?" Domi asks.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 25, 2003)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
early afternoon

Clair slowly opens his eyes again and he can feel the pain from the burns vanishing. Above him he sees a man with rough features and dirty black hair. His eyes glow in a soft gold and rays of light shine from them, falling on Clair's face. There they touch him the pain fades and his skin turns back to normal.



> Sounds good enough to me... Joey thinks, "Good I would hate to make a betty I just met hate my guts. Not my style, I am a lover not a fighter,".




Nymph snorts and looks almost disgusted at you.
"So I saw, others of your group are the real fighters and that one even took your wounds."



> Insects that hold the cure to cancer? Are you coming down with jungle fever?! quips Jack with his signature grin, even though he stays focussed on the Columbian Deltas, ready to respond if he detects any untruthfulness or hostility




Jack can sense a lot agitation from the group of deltas but they do not percieve you as enemies. Slicer thinks that you might be refugees and that you could have come to live here like many other he met before. Brighteye just feels guilty for attacking you while Nymph sees this as a temporary peace at best. 



> "I'm sorry, I almost forgot about Clair." she apoligizes, "These Gencon's sound pretty bad. By second race you mean, people like us, like Delta's, right?" Domi asks.



Slicer shrugs with four shoulders and explains.
"She does not know that word. I'm the only one here who was outside as an adult. Here our kind is called the Second Race. The Gencons hunt our kind. They eat all flesh but once they get close to us they are thrown into a frenzy. Something in our.."
He thinks for a moment.
"Genes, that was the word wasn't it? Yes they are addicted to our genes."


----------



## Aenion (Nov 27, 2003)

_They eat all flesh and are addicted to Delta's?_ she thinks for a bit,"Has anyone ever seen one? Do they look human?" Domi seems to be brimming with questions, _Could this be a new species?_


----------



## Radiant (Dec 1, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> _They eat all flesh and are addicted to Delta's?_ she thinks for a bit,"Has anyone ever seen one? Do they look human?" Domi seems to be brimming with questions, _Could this be a new species?_




January.16.2004
the Deadzone
early afternoon

"I have seen one. Not many have and lived. And not they are not human. Not human at all."
Nymph heads on through the jungle even faster than before.

Shortly before sundown a  vast structure appears before youl. Just like haven it is build to resemble and Aztec pyramid, only that this one is made of stone and wood and so looks a lot more like ít. As you get close you can see that you are on the side of the river again and that the tress have been cut down a hundred yards around the stone structure. It is not very big, only about 25 yards in height and sorounded by a small village. People are everythere, going alonng their daily buisness. All looks perfectly normal, or would have a few hundred years ago. There is not a single piece of technology to be seen and the people are dressed in primitive self-made clothes. The whole village is sorounded by a low barricade of earth with wooden spikes rammed into it. Six men stand guard on that wall but otherwise the village looks rather peacefull. All in all you see over a hundred people just on the first glance. At your approach the ones closest stop their work and watch curiously. A bunch of children runs to the opening in the barricade that must be the entrance and screams excited then they see the group but the guards hold them back.
Before you reach the gate a voice calls from your right, startling even the Sunguard.
"Welcome home Slicer, who are these strangers?"
The voice belongs to a man who appears to just have melted out of a tree beside you. Only his torso sticks out of the trunk and his skin has the same colour as the tree.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Dec 2, 2003)

Jack tries to get a read on the Dryad-guy.


----------



## Aenion (Dec 3, 2003)

Domi looks around, _I wish I had my camera with me._ When she sees the children approaching she smiles at them, looking away towards the dryad.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> A slow mischievious smile drifted across Katie's usually angelic face.  Closing her eyes, she leaned forward slightly, letting her fingers caress the cold metal and plastic of the computer console as her arms splayed out on either side of her.
> 
> What was it about having so much power that absolutely excited her, like riding her motorcycle and pushing the speedometer, flying through the air, the exhilration was intoxicating, arousing, and addictive.  No drug could match this.  No boy could top that.  Although she had never had sex, she was pretty damn certain this had got to top that too.
> 
> Katie focused her mind, her energy, her body on one target. _The Pentagon..._




January.16.2004
Haven, Isla Verde
12:35

The Pentagon has its own computer network that has only a few tightly controlled connections to the internet (at least that's what I've heard, never tried to crack it...). The best firewalls imaginable guard it but Cypher is simply beyond anything the designers could ever imagine. She glides through the walls like she would be the most usual user the system ever saw. But even she gets into problems once within. There a security checks everywhere and most data she tries to access contains viruses and tracers. It is like walking blindfolded through a minefield and without her ability to react on information even before her computer translated the binary codes for a normal user she wouldn't stand a chance. 

Finally she finds the files about the destroyed Atlanta. There is a lot of stuff about the meaning for the cold war, emergency plans etc. It would probably be worth a fortune on the black market since the Russians are trying to get into the Pentagon for years now but that stuff does not sound like it could interest someone who is so power-full that he can be considered almost as dangerous as a nuclear war.
There is an interesting side note about a team that was sent in to investigate the ruins after the explosion though that looks far more promising. Their report states that the Vampires in the city are not just a rumour. In fact it claims that there are over a hundred, possibly even more in the city. Two of the Vampires were brought in for research and MC-Section was called in for support. Their scientists determined that those Vampires are simply deltas with powers resembling the mystic creatures. But they did all have the exactly same set of powers which is statistically impossible. The scientists even checked if the Vampires are infective in some way to explain this but the results were all negative. They did not spread their mutation they are simply there. A part of the medical report catches your special attention. It is about the gene structure of the Vampires and it looks awfully familiar. The simulations Dr. Garcia is creating to explain how the Aquarians could have the same mutation look almost exactly like the results of MC-Sections analysis of the Vampire DNA.
At last the report states that there is no logically explanation how the Vampires could have gotten into the city so fast after its destruction. Some of the investigators report that the vampires looked like they had been there before the explosion, so were even still wearing burned rags but the scientists claim that even with their mutation these deltas could never have survived a nuclear explosion.

While reading you suddenly feel a touch on your hand. Then you open your eyes nothing is there as if you had just imagined it. But something seems wrong. You have no idea why but somehow the information flowing in now feels wrong to you. The pentagons computers are working faster than they should. Almost like your own computer does then you use it. The whole system begins to feel alive around you. Then you can see it. Someone has taken control of the security from within and using it faster than a normal human could. You never experienced it before but now you are sure that there is someone else fusing with those systems just like you do with yours. And he’s catching up to you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 8, 2003)

Clair recalls Joey being hit by the ray of light, as if he was standing there instead of him, he could feel the pain searing across his cheek as it struck, and then suddenly he felt the pain go away.

"Um...morning?"  Clair says, somewhat groggily as he's awakened as group approaches the village.  "I'm guessing we _didn't_ win?  Or..."  He shuts up when the guy come sout of the tree.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 9, 2003)

Joey just shrugs off the question, "Whatever... hey Clair, welcome back," helps Clair up, and supports him as needed.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> A part of the medical report catches your special attention. It is about the gene structure of the Vampires and it looks awfully familiar. The simulations Dr. Garcia is creating to explain how the Aquarians could have the same mutation look almost exactly like the results of MC-Sections analysis of the Vampire DNA.
> At last the report states that there is no logically explanation how the Vampires could have gotten into the city so fast after its destruction. Some of the investigators report that the vampires looked like they had been there before the explosion, so were even still wearing burned rags but the scientists claim that even with their mutation these deltas could never have survived a nuclear explosion.




A million possiblities crossed her mind.  Something that affected mutation.  Unless their genetic structure indicated that they were relatives which then it would be the ability to pass on genetic mutation on a less random path.  It would be the most priceless information in the world...and the kind of information that no one should have access to.

The two vampires that were taken...could they be what interested Reaver so much?



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> While reading you suddenly feel a touch on your hand. Then you open your eyes nothing is there as if you had just imagined it. But something seems wrong. You have no idea why but somehow the information flowing in now feels wrong to you. The pentagons computers are working faster than they should. Almost like your own computer does then you use it. The whole system begins to feel alive around you. Then you can see it. Someone has taken control of the security from within and using it faster than a normal human could. You never experienced it before but now you are sure that there is someone else fusing with those systems just like you do with yours. And he’s catching up to you.




Immediately out of instinct, Katie began to erase any traces of her precence in the Pentagon's computers, and readying to initiate her escape program the second it became imperative to do so.  The thought of someone out there who had the same powers as her tugged at her curiousity which was fed further by her lifetime of loneliness.  Added on top of that was a competitive flavor.

Katie wasn't interested anymore in finding more information about Atlanta, but exhilerated with another type of game, a dangerous reckless game, the kind she loved to play.   She focused her mind on staying at least one step ahead of the new intruder or defender.

She had to find out who this person was.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 26, 2003)

"Thanks," Clair says in response to Joey's help, "Glad to be back."

_This place seems quiet enough, but...Well, if everyone else is so shy to talk I guess it wouldn't hurt if I opened up conversation._

Skipping Slicer's explanation, and gathering his courage, Clair talks to the older man, "Our plane crashed somewhere back there for no real apparent reason, we were ambushed-and I guess in turn ambushed these guys,"  Clair points to Slicer and the rest, "While we were looking for this girl's," Clair points out Domi, "friends, who we've promised to help.  And I guess now, we also seem to be looking for these 'Gen Cons'."

"Now that I've told you what we're doing here, I'd like to ask you for some of the why's and how's or what nots.  There's not exactly a clear reason why our vehicle crashed the way it did, the system just died out-do you know?  Have you seen Domi's friends or are you even holding them?  Secondly, why are you all here?"

Clair waits to see the man's reaction and test his truancy (Sense Motive +14).

OOC-Diplomacy check (+9) if needed.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 27, 2003)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
early afternoon



> Now that I've told you what we're doing here, I'd like to ask you for some of the why's and how's or what nots. There's not exactly a clear reason why our vehicle crashed the way it did, the system just died out-do you know? Have you seen Domi's friends or are you even holding them? Secondly, why are you all here?"
> 
> Clair waits to see the man's reaction and test his truancy (Sense Motive +14).




"The shrine of the Sun makes all technology useless in the Kings realm, that is why people call it the Deadzone..."
Slicer is cut of by a terrified scream but no one hears it as lous as Jack. The moment he connectst to the new mutant's mind he virtually feels his own guts being ripped out. Everyone else sees the barkskinned mutant screaming in panick and pain while something resembling a dog bites into his side and rips out a big piece of flesh. The creature is only about 1m tall at it's shoulders but it looks like it consits only of muscles and fangs. It does clearly not look like any creature that should live in the jungle, more like a stray dog.
Only a moment later the scream is joined by Nymph's voice. She simply stares at the dig with wide eyes and screams like a maniac before she drops unconscious a second later.
Slicer raises his bone claws defensivly and his inscteyes look all around for more enemies. Only Brighteyes looks at least a bit calm while he shouts:
"A Gencon, run for the gate. Now!"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 27, 2003)

*Chamber*

Aren't you gonna bloody well help him? well if you aren't i'll give it shot!

Chamber takes a couple steps toward the creature attacking the bark skinned man and focuses for a second before letting forth the strongest blast he can manage. (Energy blast w/ extra effort +10 + penetrating attack -2 on save)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2003)

"Well, here we go again."  Clair says as he sighs, mentally bringing up a shield around everyone.

_What the heck are these things?_  Clair thinks as he moves back, trying to determine what these things are trying to do to deltas.

(OOC-Free action to form a Force Shield around everyone he can besides the Gencon, move action to go 30' away from the fight, and use Assessment on the creature to determine which of these 3 powers it has, if any: Drain, Mental Protection, Transfer.)


----------



## Aenion (Dec 29, 2003)

"Nymph!" Domi shouts as she commands the wind to lift Nymph of the ground and carry her to safety.

ooc: Extra effort to use the passengers extra for her flight power and get Nymph to safety


----------



## Radiant (Dec 29, 2003)

the gencon:


----------



## Radiant (Jan 3, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> A million possiblities crossed her mind.  Something that affected mutation.  Unless their genetic structure indicated that they were relatives which then it would be the ability to pass on genetic mutation on a less random path.  It would be the most priceless information in the world...and the kind of information that no one should have access to.
> 
> The two vampires that were taken...could they be what interested Reaver so much?




January.16.2004
Haven, Isla Verde
12:37

You only have a few moments to chek through the files right now but it does not look like the vampires are related, maybe you just missed that note though.  The fact that they so closely resemble Dr Garia's theories about the Aquarian gene structure that leaves only one option. Reaver wanted information on what can cause massive sponatnious mutations on whole groups of normal humans. 
The files you now hold are what Reaver wanted back then. And what he did not get.



> Immediately out of instinct, Katie began to erase any traces of her precence in the Pentagon's computers, and readying to initiate her escape program the second it became imperative to do so. The thought of someone out there who had the same powers as her tugged at her curiousity which was fed further by her lifetime of loneliness. Added on top of that was a competitive flavor.
> 
> Katie wasn't interested anymore in finding more information about Atlanta, but exhilerated with another type of game, a dangerous reckless game, the kind she loved to play. She focused her mind on staying at least one step ahead of the new intruder or defender.
> 
> She had to find out who this person was.




Whoever messes with you now must be one of the best. It is almost impossible to stay one step ahead, all you can manage is keeping up and not getting traced or thrown out but it takes all your concentration. He's beginning to rewrite parts of the system appearantly just for the fun of making sure you read what he wants to tell you.
_Hi there. Please get out of here now. I mean it. You have no idea what they will do to you once you are caught. Get out and don't ever come back or exactly that will happen. I like you'r style and only three others ever intruded as deep as you have now. So if you wanted to prove something to yourself you can be proud of yourself. Just leave it at that, believe me the game is not worth the risks you are taking now._

OOC: Since there are no really good rules 'bout hacking I'll just made competetive rolls for now. Sine kathy has probable at least some idea of how good her opponent is I'll tell you that you'r edge in the rolls is less than five.
If he wins he can shut you out and of he wins by more than five he can trace you. If you win by five on the other hand you can shut him out for a minute or so.And access his personal comp at the same time of course.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 7, 2004)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
sometime in the evening

Clairs invisible shield goes up and he feels that the Gencons mind is protected. He also feels his power draining away and his force shield weaken and then disolve completly. The feeling ends immediatly then Chambers blast hits the Gencon and throws it backwards right through the tree behind it. The kinetic energy wave leaves a lot of splintered wood and an unmoving Gencon behind. Growls can be heard all around you and a dozen more creatures who look almost exactly the same take slow steps out of the forest. Chamber can feel the roaring energy withing him go silent for the first time (your blasts are drained).
Domi lifts of with Nymph but they both fall down hard as half of the Gencons look up to them and howl in anger. (Flightpower is drained). Clair can feel the strain on his forceshield again as the newcomers try to drain it but he manages to hold it up.Brighteye   picks up the wounded mutant and runs to the gate as fast as he can while he shouts:
"They allways hunt in packs, we don't have a chance out here."
Slicer follows him while Domi and Nymph fall to the ground like stones. Domi can roll with the fall and takes no damage but Nymph lands hard on her side and is probably injured.
Joey true to his habbits picks her up right after that and Eris helps Domi on her feet again.
The gate is only a few seconds of runing away and there are allready a few appearntly normal people armed with well forged but primitive spears to defend it.

OOG: Just took the liberty of asuming actions for Eris and Joey in this case. There are also exactly eleven more Gencons but no one is counting that pricise at the moment.


----------



## Aenion (Jan 7, 2004)

"Umph...Wh- What just happened?" Domi asks disoriented by the fall, "Why am I on the ground?"

Suddenly she feels Eris' hands pull her up and sensing the urgency of the situation she starts to run towards the compound, moving like a person who walks for the first time in years.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 7, 2004)

Jack senses his friend's panic over losing their powers, and hoping that the Gencons won't have time to target him, he throws up a half-circle ectoplasmic wall between the fleeing mutants and the monstrous dogs.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 10, 2004)

"Um, I guess this is a time that we should listen to our elders."  Clair says as he run towards the gate, trying to mantain whatever hold on his mental shield that he has remaining.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 11, 2004)

*Chamber*

Take that you...UHHHH, BLOODY! Chambers comment is cut short as he feals the power start to drain from his body. As the force that keeps him alive drains away Jono staggers and almost falls to the ground. Through sheer force of will he manages to gather his strength and move away from the Gencons picking up speed as the distance between them increases. What are those things...


----------



## Radiant (Jan 15, 2004)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
sometime in the evening

Staggering and panting the group makes it through the gate and ten normal looking humans cover their backs before the gate is closed. The kinetic energy begins to blaze in chamber body as soon as he is out of the gencons sight and Domi is gently lifted above the ground by the wind. From the inside you finally get a good look at the village and it reminds you more of a small city now. It looks almost impossible that anyone managed to create such a large community without any technology. The gencons howls angry from the other side of the barrier but do not seem so eager to tangle with the humans on the wall. 
A dozen men and women run towards you and help carry the wounded and a man wearing almost as much gold as the Sunguard starts tending to the wounded using herbs even Domi doesn't recognize. All in all the scene would fit better into some fantasy movie than into the world you are used to.
Slicer is allready on his way back to the wall but is stopped by Brighteyes hand on his shoulder.
"Stay back my friend. You know that our sight provokes them into a frenzy."
More people arrive and swarm around you, bringin trays with some kind of hot tea and cloaks to replace your clothes which are little more than rags after the journey through the jungle. Nobody seems the slightest bit confused that Chamber has burning energy isnstead of a stomach or that Domi flies around. As Jono's energy returns and he stands up again a young girl offers her hand to help him and smiles like she just met an old friend.
"Hello, my name is Concha. Welcome to the Shining City."


----------



## Aenion (Jan 15, 2004)

"Much better," Domi says as her feet leave the ground again, "How did those gencons do that?"
_They were obviously dog-like, but not related to any species I know._

She takes a look around the village, trying to spot her friends and admiring the sight. When the healer pulls out his herbs, Domi immediately starts to take notes and makes some quick sketches of the leaf-structure.

"Euhm, could someone bring me to my friends? This place is very nice and all but I really don't want to see them sacrifised, she asks Slicer.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 15, 2004)

_Dog-like? The looked more like rabid baboons to me..._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 21, 2004)

*Chamber*

Chamber takes the girls hand and gets to his feet, Thanks, Concha, you can call me Jono.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 21, 2004)

"I could have taken them," Eris says as if to convince herself that its true, not mentioning how scared she was when she lost her powers, it made her feel like she was back in the hospital again, scared, scared and feeling like prey.  She looks around warily at the community as she attempts to match up all the scents with their causes, as well as to etch the scent of the Gencons in her mind to get more advance warning of an attack.

Eris accepts the cloak with a haughty smile, wrapping it around herself in a single fluid gesture, "Thank you." she murmurs as she puts her cup to her lips, wondering if it was a good time to mention food.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 21, 2004)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
sometime in the evening



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "Much better," Domi says as her feet leave the ground again, "How did those gencons do that?"
> _They were obviously dog-like, but not related to any species I know._
> 
> She takes a look around the village, trying to spot her friends and admiring the sight. When the healer pulls out his herbs, Domi immediately starts to take notes and makes some quick sketches of the leaf-structure.
> ...




The priest/doctor/medicine man (whatever he is) cheks over Domis scratches from the fall.
"They are no natural species. The King once told me that they where created to guard the machine before he arrived here."
The two lower claws Slicer's torso sprouts do something that could resemble a shrug and he hurries of towards the pyramid in the center of the village.
"I will see about your friends."



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Chamber takes the girls hand and gets to his feet, Thanks, Concha, you can call me Jono.




Handing Jono a cup of well it is probably some kind of tea.., the girl laughs.
"Jono, fine. I love your accent. Are you hungry? Or do you eat at all? That light there looks a bit like you might not. Like Nymph, did you know that she lives on sunlight like a plant does?"



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I could have taken them," Eris says as if to convince herself that its true, not mentioning how scared she was when she lost her powers, it made her feel like she was back in the hospital again, scared, scared and feeling like prey. She looks around warily at the community as she attempts to match up all the scents with their causes, as well as to etch the scent of the Gencons in her mind to get more advance warning of an attack.
> 
> Eris accepts the cloak with a haughty smile, wrapping it around herself in a single fluid gesture, "Thank you." she murmurs as she puts her cup to her lips, wondering if it was a good time to mention food.




The very good looking an nearly naked man who handed Eris the tea allready started staring at her like in trance. To his credit it took a full three seconds before he fell under her spell.
Brighteyes pure golden eyes fall on you and he seems to carefully think about your words.
"Quetzalcoatl is with you. If anyone can take them it is you."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 22, 2004)

*Chamber*

Jono, hands back the tea, I'm sure it's good and all, but i don't have the parts fer eatin an drinkin, luv. Least not any more.He gives a little shrug of his shoulders, I guess i live on pure willpower.


----------



## Aenion (Jan 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> The priest/doctor/medicine man (whatever he is) cheks over Domis scratches from the fall.
> "They are no natural species. The King once told me that they where created to guard the machine before he arrived here."
> The two lower claws Slicer's torso sprouts do something that could resemble a shrug and he hurries of towards the pyramid in the center of the village.
> "I will see about your friends."




"Aw, that hurts. What do you mean with 'guard the machine'? What machine?" Domi asks the medicine man, then it dawns on her she never said anything about their species outloud,"Hey! Did you just read my mind?" _Qu'est-ce qu'une fille doit faire pour garder ses pensées privées? Nah, read this._

"Thank you Slicer," she says smiling at the strange mutant.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 27, 2004)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
sometime in the evening



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Jono, hands back the tea, I'm sure it's good and all, but i don't have the parts fer eatin an drinkin, luv. Least not any more.He gives a little shrug of his shoulders, I guess i live on pure willpower.




"Oh that looks painfull, are you sure you'r allright."
At least she is used to strange looking mutants and appears to be a little less shoked about the sight.
"Well then."
With that she stands he´lping to hand out tea to the others.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 28, 2004)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
sometime in the evening



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "Aw, that hurts. What do you mean with 'guard the machine'? What machine?" Domi asks the medicine man, then it dawns on her she never said anything about their species outloud,"Hey! Did you just read my mind?" _Qu'est-ce qu'une fille doit faire pour garder ses pensées privées? Nah, read this._
> 
> "Thank you Slicer," she says smiling at the strange mutant.




The medicine man answers without noticing Domis reaction at having her thoughts read but he does blink questioningly then she confronts him with french.
"Oh please good girl not so many questions at once. It is hard to find answers to some, I only know their meaning through your thoughts at all.
The Machine is King Putayamo's gift to all of us. It protects us all from the weapons the ignorant outsiders would use to destroy the paradise we worked so hard to built. The sun-god himself blessed it so we can live the old ways of this land."
From his pronouncement of the word -Machine- it sounds like he would talk about a deity than about a tool.


----------



## Aenion (Jan 30, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> The medicine man answers without noticing Domis reaction at having her thoughts read but he does blink questioningly then she confronts him with french.
> "Oh please good girl not so many questions at once. It is hard to find answers to some, I only know their meaning through your thoughts at all.
> The Machine is King Putayamo's gift to all of us. It protects us all from the weapons the ignorant outsiders would use to destroy the paradise we worked so hard to built. The sun-gof himself blessed it so we can live the old ways of this land."
> From his pronouncement of the word -Machine- it sounds like he would talk about a deity than about a tool.




"I'm sorry, I just don't like the idea of people wandering about in my mind," Domi apologizes, _I guess I should get used to it with Jack around and all_, "So this machine is supposed to protect you from the outside world and the Gencon's are supposed to protect it? Then why are they attacking you or us for that matter?"


----------



## Radiant (Feb 1, 2004)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
sometime in the evening

All the talk stops instantly then a figure emerges from the pyramid. At the newcomers side and slightly behind him walks Silcer, keeping a lot more upright than looks normal for him. All the men and women around you fall to their knees and bow their heads. The member of the Sunguard keep their heads up high but still sink to one knee. 
You can all feel your hairs getting charged with elictrictiy as the man comes closer and you can see sparks dance around the high-tech, whatever they are, he is wearing. 
The girl, Concha suddenly lifts her head and shouts out:
"Hail to King Putayamo!"
The shout is taken up by all the people around here moments later and they cheer for the man.
He lifts his hands and silence falls over the crowd. Looking around himself and trying to make eye contact with as many as possible the king speaks.
His voice sounds like one used to give orders and also like a skilled speaker who knows how to manipulate a crowd.
"Stand up my friends. None of you should kneel today. I congratulate you people of the Jaguar! The Sungod must be proud then he sees his children! You mastered the challenges of our live another day and proved you deserve the paradise he chose to create! And more, the workes performed wonders this day and our soldiers drove of the dreaded Gencons thereby saving more refuges from the outside! You see the races from everythere will realize how enlightened our ways are and they will come to rally under our banner.
And if that wasn't enough, the Sunguard once again proven its loyality by bringing us intruders from the outside. Explorers and soldiers who want to destroy our home! Their blood shall please the gods soon!"
Then he looks directly at you.
" Welcome brothers and sisters, I was told that you are of those they call mutants outside. Do not worry no one shall use that insult ever again. Here we are at peace. The two races will never have to fight again."
Again he lets his eyes wander over the whole crowd and he raises both hands into the air.
"The time of the new Aztec empire is here and you the Jaguar-people have made that wonder possible!"


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 2, 2004)

Eris licks her lips as the king approaches, _He looks scrumptious, _she thinks to herself as she continues to stand while the others kneel.  She walks brazenly forward, approaching the king, seemingly ignorant of the reverance all are paying to him.  "Yea, about that blood being pleasing and everything, I am quite sure that might make Domi upset, so I will have to ask you to refrain from that since, Domi is going to get us out of this jungle and back to civilization.  Not that your jungle is a bad place to be, its quite refreshing, but a girl still has to have her luxuries after all." the girl said, lewtting her cloak slide off her shoulders to increase the likelyhood of her pheromones getting the king to go along with her way of thinking.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 2, 2004)

*Chamber*

Jono takes a few steps forward after Eris walks up to the King. _That tosser was talking about human sacrifice. We're gonna have ta do something about this._


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 4, 2004)

_Careful, Jon. We're not the only Teeps here. And Eris, both the Sunguard and the Gencons have us outnumbered._


----------



## Aenion (Feb 4, 2004)

_Still they're right, I'm not going to let him sacrifice my friends to some superstition ... Are you sure no one can listen in on this?_ _That scent ... Eris ... Keep your head together girl,_ Domi shakes her head.

Domi floats closer to the King, "As Eris already said, those 'intruders' are my friends, they never intented to harm you and didn't come here to destroy you. We weren't even aware that you were here until you attacked us. There is no reason for them to die," she pleads, hoping he will see that her friends are harmless.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 4, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> _Careful, Jon. We're not the only Teeps here. And Eris, both the Sunguard and the Gencons have us outnumbered._





I don't think it'll matter much, Eris looks like she's ready ta settle this anyway she can. I'd suggest everyone get ready ta defend yerselves.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 8, 2004)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
sometime in the evening

A sphere of elercic energy originates from the devices the King is wearing and sorounds him complelte. From it four bolts of lightning strike out in rapid succesion and each hits the earth within a few inches of Eris. The friendliness vanishes from the mans face and he shouts over the electric crackling.
"How dare you to talk like that! Here I am offering all of you our friendship and you insult us!"
Three men from the crowd jump up to grab Eris before his continues (will need to know if you're trying to dodge them).
"I will forgive you this once child for no one shall ever call me cruel but do so again and you will be executed."
Some of the crowd look up in disbelief at the last sentence and Slicer visibly relaxes behind the King.
He then adresses Domi.
"Not knowing our laws is no excuse to escape the justice of the gods. But no blood will be spilled needlessly, tonight we will feast and you may tell me exactly what these men where up to. Maybe they will be spared. But then, maybe not."


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2004)

Eris's scent changes as the king addresses her, going from alluring and highly sexual to a cold intimidating nothingness, her scent giving off the smell of a predator deciding whether or not the attack would be worth her time.  There is an easy to read neutrality in her eyes, she'll attack if she must, and it wouldn't upset her in the least, or she simply wait, it was up to the king, either way, she would not feel the slightest bit put out.

(Using extra effort to use Intimidating extra of super-charisma, everyone but the rest of the students within 30 feet must make a Will save DC 18 if they are below pl 12 and fail by 10 they must flee or cower.  Eris wont move to dodge the three men if this forces them to back off, she will just look them in the eyes long enough to show them what her gaze is showing the king, if they touch her, they will be very much in pain, and she would not mind doing it in the slightest.)


----------



## Aenion (Feb 9, 2004)

_Eris calm down would you. We're not here to fight them and it won't do you much good if I have to get your dead body out of this jungle._

She turns back to the King, "Thank you ... euhm ... milord ... or something. I hope I can convince you."_ Else he's all yours Eris._


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 9, 2004)

_Anybody else feel like we're in a bad action movie, and the only thing keeping the bad guys at bay is the nuke we're strapped onto?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 11, 2004)

Joey shivers, and gives Eris her space... not wanting to anger the feral killer of a betty...


----------



## Radiant (Feb 18, 2004)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
sometime in the evening



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Eris's scent changes as the king addresses her, going from alluring and highly sexual to a cold intimidating nothingness, her scent giving off the smell of a predator deciding whether or not the attack would be worth her time.  There is an easy to read neutrality in her eyes, she'll attack if she must, and it wouldn't upset her in the least, or she simply wait, it was up to the king, either way, she would not feel the slightest bit put out.
> 
> (Using extra effort to use Intimidating extra of super-charisma, everyone but the rest of the students within 30 feet must make a Will save DC 18 if they are below pl 12 and fail by 10 they must flee or cower.  Eris wont move to dodge the three men if this forces them to back off, she will just look them in the eyes long enough to show them what her gaze is showing the king, if they touch her, they will be very much in pain, and she would not mind doing it in the slightest.)




Eris coulnd't have more attention even if she dropped her clothes at the superbowl. The men and women around her are allready on their knees so it is not that obvious how frightened they are but suddenly they seem more like cowering than paying refference to their king. Most move around uneasily and some slowly move away from her. That last part looks quite funny on their knees. At least a third of the crowd seems ready to flee in panick if she so much as blinks while the rest seems suitable firghtened to at least assure they won't do anything for now. The members of the Sunguard hide it better but they too are affected. They look ready to pounce at Eris just for daring to speak like she did but for now consider that very carefully indeed. The exceptions are Slicer and healer who treated your wounds. The bestial mutant crouches down and hisses like a cornered animal while the healer just stands relaxed, staring at nothing in particular as if lost deep in thought.
The King stands calm and composed at least for those not looking him directly in the eye. Considering her dramatic act the only one doing that right now is Eris and she sees fear flashing through them for a second.

For Jack it is even easier to notice. Whoever the man who claims he is a king here might truly be here he has not feared anything for quite some time and his shok is like a scream in his mind. For a moment he does not guard his thoughts at all and some flash through your mind.
_NO! This can't be true. How can she be so perfectly suited to slip through the cracks of my plan. I must kill her before my people even realize it. What a waste._

He lifts both arms and the devices around them hum as they charge up even more. You all can see the air around them filling with miniature lightning and your hairs stand up like crazy. He points both arms at Eris but moments before he discharges them someone in the crowd whispers:
"Could she be the second avatar?"
It quikly spreads and others ad more cryptic informations to it.
"Look at her eyes, that must be proove enough."
"The king foretold that she would arrive one day, afterall we are the people of Queztalcoatl."
"And who else would dare to asume he is a danger to the King?
"It is said the the wind-spirit was her ally and look at that flying girl at her side. Even I can see it is the wind that carries her."
Hearing that the King sighs visibly and spreads his arms. With a sound like thunder the energy sphere around him vanishes and a new one closes around him and Eris, hiding them both behind a wall of crackling energy. Everyone else is outside the sphere (unless someone wants to attempt to jump through before it closes). Otherwise Eris and the King will be alone within the sphere.
With another sigh the King adresses Eris.
"Now, we have to talk."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2004)

Joey is just crazy enough to try and jump inside the sphere, just cause, well he wouldn't leave his new friend off to an uncertain fate, alone.

_Hero Point spent if needed._


----------



## Aenion (Feb 18, 2004)

_Mon dieu, she's a lot more dangerous than I first thought, this new scent the wind brings me is not nearly as enticing as the other one, it's scary._ Domi thinks when she sees the effect Eris is having on the people around her.

Domi is startled when Eris gets surrounded by the sphere and even more so when Joey attempts to leap after her. "What the... Joey!"


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2004)

"Yes, lets do that."  Eris replies evenly,not letting on that the sphere is unnerving at all.  She winks at Joey as he moves to jump into the closing sphere with her, turning back to face the king, she lets a predatory grin come over her face.  "Talk."


----------



## Radiant (Feb 18, 2004)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
sometime in the evening

Joey leaps towards the sphere but is too slow (even with the hero point for the reroll). He is caught middair by the sphere of lightning and for the second time today he feels like he is roasted alive. Only this time it is from the inside out instead through sunbeams. For a moment he hangs in the air, then he is thrown backwards and tumbles to the ground in a burned heap of flesh (disabled, your damage soak total was 20, it still failed by more than 10).



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yes, lets do that." Eris replies evenly,not letting on that the sphere is unnerving at all. She winks at Joey as he moves to jump into the closing sphere with her, turning back to face the king, she lets a predatory grin come over her face. "Talk."




"Now that's what I call an attitude. Lovely really. Well, ok it scares me more than a bit too I admit. But I bet you allready saw that. Still you can drop the tough act cause you see, despite the fact that you really impress me you are just a delta and there is a certain limit to the powers you can have. I on the other hand wield powers like the alphas did in their time. So despite my guts telling me differently I KNOW that you can't harm me even on your best day."
He totaly dropped the _reborn Aztec king_ act once the sphere had closed and sounds more like the kids at school back home. Now that he is no longer covered with sparks you can also see that he can't be older than 25.
"On the other hand you just happen to be the worst coincidence possible for me right now. That is because you fit perfectly into a myth of our new religion. It will take a while to explain the details but to cut a long story short, they believe you to be the avatar of Queztalcoatl, the jaguar god just as they believe me to be the avatar of the sun god. Maybe I should have led that part out then I created the religion but I felt a strong female idol to balance the main god would lead to a more stable society."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2004)

Joey lays on the ground a smoking heap...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2004)

"I could care less about you wanting to be worshipped as a God or a king, or whatever the hell it is.  I just want my friends and I to be able to leave. To get that I need Domi's people as well.  You may be strong as hell, but I am not scared, I will fight you."  she quite says plainly.  "Or we could play nicely together and help each other out.  You don't want your people to think another avatar has come to fight you.  You are kind of yummy looking, I wouldn't mind sticking around for awhile, if someone could persuade me."  she says licking her lips seductivey.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 19, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I could care less about you wanting to be worshipped as a God or a king, or whatever the hell it is.  I just want my friends and I to be able to leave. To get that I need Domi's people as well.  You may be strong as hell, but I am not scared, I will fight you."  she quite says plainly.  "Or we could play nicely together and help each other out.  You don't want your people to think another avatar has come to fight you.  You are kind of yummy looking, I wouldn't mind sticking around for awhile, if someone could persuade me."  she says licking her lips seductivey.




"Good, I was affraid you would insist on opposing me. If I had to destroy you that would spread more doubt in my followers than I would like. So I offer you, your friends and the prisoners free passage out of the Deadzone."
He continues after staring at you for a long moment.
"Under the condition that you play along and do not cause me any more trouble. My people will accept that you spoke against me once but if you do it again they will soon start to think that there is some kind of trouble among the gods or some other nonsense. You have to be carefull that something like religion does not develop unwanted twists in the beginning phase after all. So try to behave for now."


----------



## Radiant (Feb 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Joey lays on the ground a smoking heap...




You see people gathering around you, someone with shining eyes that seem to make the pain more bearable just by looking at you and another one who smears some kind of bad smelling paste on your flesh. Others are speaking.
"He is a fool, even I would not risk to try such a leap."
"You have no sense for that Slicer, I think it so cute he tried to save his girlfriend."
"Just see that you don't become jealous of her then."
"Oh please, afterall he still is just a commoner."


----------



## Aenion (Feb 19, 2004)

"Joey!" Domi screams again when she sees the young Delta collapse, she races towards him, "Joey, you foolish American, why did you do that?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2004)

Joey lays still, breathing lightly, though ragged, not really responding to anything... his body continually drips waters...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2004)

"Its not my problem what you do with these people, so long as your not hurtng them what does religion matter?  From what I can see you protect them from those dog things, so they are making out on this just like you."  Eris says with a shrug.

"Out of curiosity while I'm here, are they gonna treat me like a goddess? That could be fun, what exactly is the mythology that you have going around me?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 20, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Joey, you foolish American, why did you do that?"



 "It's the pheromones. I tell you, Eris will be leaving a trail of broken men right into the seniors home...."


----------



## Radiant (Feb 24, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Its not my problem what you do with these people, so long as your not hurtng them what does religion matter?  From what I can see you protect them from those dog things, so they are making out on this just like you."  Eris says with a shrug.
> 
> "Out of curiosity while I'm here, are they gonna treat me like a goddess? That could be fun, what exactly is the mythology that you have going around me?"




"Yes they will treat you like a godess, if I tell them you are one. I will also tell them that I made the sacrifices a present to you, so you can take the prisoners with you. Queztlacoatl, the Jaguar god is your average hunter and warrior god. Many cultures had something like him. He is also the master of the wind spirits and as a really bad coincidence, he is seen as the patron god of this village. He is wild and tough but also a guardian of all life then he is not out hunting. On the bad side, the myths say that he was corrupted by the god of death in the distant past, making him addicted to luxuries and prone to senseless rage and cruelty at times. Just be yourself I think you will fit just fine."
He points at the energy sphere.
"So can I stop this now and asume we have a deal? If you agree I will have you escorted back to the outside world tomorow morning. There will be a feast tonight, there you can try out how it feels to be treated as a god. Maybe you will get to like it. In the end you can leave but there is only temporary escape from the Deadzone. The New Aztec Empire will spread."


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Yes they will treat you like a godess, if I tell them you are one. I will also tell them that I made the sacrifices a present to you, so you can take the prisoners with you. Queztlacoatl, the Jaguar god is your average hunter and warrior god. Many cultures had something like him. He is also the master of the wind spirits and as a really bad coincidence, he is seen as the patron god of this village. He is wild and tough but also a guardian of all life then he is not out hunting. On the bad side, the myths say that he was corrupted by the god of death in the distant past, making him addicted to luxuries and prone to senseless rage and cruelty at times. Just be yourself I think you will fit just fine."
> He points at the energy sphere.
> "So can I stop this now and asume we have a deal? If you agree I will have you escorted back to the outside world tomorow morning. There will be a feast tonight, there you can try out how it feels to be treated as a god. Maybe you will get to like it. In the end you can leave but there is only temporary escape from the Deadzone. The New Aztec Empire will spread."



"Queztlacoatl really sounds like he's my kind of boy.  I don't know 'bout the whole death thing, but luxuries can be fun, especially when you are getting pampered."  Eris says with a shrug.  grinning, she nods "Ok, we have a deal, I wont mess up what you have, and you let me and Domi's people go."

"Hey, uh, what do you mean about the Dead-zone growing?  I mean do you like have something planned, or anything? Its ok, you can tell me." she says smiling seductively encouraging him both with her pheromones, and her natural charms to get him to open up to her. (Diplomacy check +15)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 25, 2004)

Clair looks at Joey, frowning as he does so.  _Why does he always have to be so reckless?_  "I won't be here to bail you out all the time, but I'm here now."  He says as he bends over the smoking delta.

_Now if I do this right, maybe it won't me hurt so much..._  Clair says as he places one hand over his heart and the other on Joey's forehead.


(Hero point use to temporarily take away the empathic flaw of my healing ability-I think it lasts for the 'encounter' so I'll keep using healing til Joey gets back up.  I think I have 1 or 2 HP left remaining before this-I'll check back earlier if I need to)


----------



## Radiant (Feb 25, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Clair looks at Joey, frowning as he does so.  _Why does he always have to be so reckless?_  "I won't be here to bail you out all the time, but I'm here now."  He says as he bends over the smoking delta.
> 
> _Now if I do this right, maybe it won't me hurt so much..._  Clair says as he places one hand over his heart and the other on Joey's forehead.
> 
> ...





(oog: correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think you can overcome powerflaws with the use of hero points)

The healer and the mutant Brighteye continue to treat Joey while small sparks of electiricity continue to dance over the water seeping from him. Finally brighteye stands up and leaves the work to the shaman.
"This is too much for my powers, he is lucky he survived at all."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 25, 2004)

Joey groans but says nothing, not really opening his eyes, or even moving, but the water seems to have eased, but his body is still slick with moisture...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 29, 2004)

(oog-Sorry about that mistake, I forgot about that.  If it wouldn't be too broken, would it be okay if I used a hero point to gain the Extra: Triggered, and make it so that its triggered on myself after I heal Joey?  This makes it so that I have to make my own Con check, so it isn't quite as powerful as if I took away the flaw although I can understand if you don't allow it.  Also, if it will help Joey's roll -I can't find my book atm- Clair will use boost on him first.  If you don't allow that use of the hero point, Clair will just wait to see what comes next and not use his powers just yet.)


----------



## Radiant (Mar 5, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Queztlacoatl really sounds like he's my kind of boy.  I don't know 'bout the whole death thing, but luxuries can be fun, especially when you are getting pampered."  Eris says with a shrug.  grinning, she nods "Ok, we have a deal, I wont mess up what you have, and you let me and Domi's people go."
> 
> "Hey, uh, what do you mean about the Dead-zone growing?  I mean do you like have something planned, or anything? Its ok, you can tell me." she says smiling seductively encouraging him both with her pheromones, and her natural charms to get him to open up to her. (Diplomacy check +15)




oog: total of 32 for diplomacy, blabla, I hate supercharisma...

A thin smile spreads across the "kings" face.
"I can do better, I'll show you. But for now, let's not keep the flock waiting. Afterall we have happy news for them."
He presses a two keys on the tech armplates her wears and the elecritcal sphere vanishes.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 5, 2004)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
sometime in the evening

The gathered people gasp then the electric sphere in their midst vanishes. Eris and King Putayamo stand there it was a moment before, both unharmed.
The king raises both arms and shouts to the whole crowd:
"Today the people of the jaguar have been blessed again my friends! At last Huitzilopoachitli and Quetzalcoatl have returned to their ancient homelands. Prepare a feast for tonight we will celebrate the jaguar god and all that you acomplished!"
The people start to cheer and moments later any order is forgotten as everyone around either tries to get a better look at Eris or ask her friends about every question they can think of, from how they happen to know a godess to what size of pants they are wearing.
Only a few men and women stay calm through all of this. One of them is Silcer who just shakes his head in disbelief. His face is, as usuall, unreadable.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 5, 2004)

Joey lays pitifully on the ground...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2004)

Eris smiles at being called a Goddess, _I could soo get used to this_, she thinks to herself.  She looks out over all of the adoring Public, taking careful note of the Sun Guard and their reactions.  It takes her a moment to recognize the scent she is picking up, an acrid scent, the scent of burned meat.

"J, what did you do to yourself now?"  she murmurs worriedly, crouching over him, she eyes the healers as if to say, get with the healing already.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 5, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Eris smiles at being called a Goddess, _I could soo get used to this_, she thinks to herself.  She looks out over all of the adoring Public, taking careful note of the Sun Guard and their reactions.  It takes her a moment to recognize the scent she is picking up, an acrid scent, the scent of burned meat.
> 
> "J, what did you do to yourself now?"  she murmurs worriedly, crouching over him, she eyes the healers as if to say, get with the healing already.




The reactions of the Sun Guard are divided. From those you know, Brighteye and Nymph react just like the crowd around them, not doubting whatever the king says. The guy with the axe whose name you still don't know looks pretty much the same and also very much relieved and excited. Perhaps he thinks it was less dishounorable to be knocked unconscious by a godess. Slicers feelings are not visible but from his scent he isn't excited at all. 
The healer is still treating Joeys wounds and from the looks of it he might have just saved his life. Brighteye falls to his knees in front of you.
"We did what we could but his wounds are too severe. He burned from the kings lightning like straw, I never saw something so bad before. I was assured he will survive and then the morning comes my power will be recharged by the light of the sun so I can attempt to cure his wounds again."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2004)

OOC: Would using extra effort to give my Regeneration Touch Range work or does the healing check it grant count against the healing check made by Bright-Eye and Claire?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 5, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> OOC: Would using extra effort to give my Regeneration Touch Range work or does the healing check it grant count against the healing check made by Bright-Eye and Claire?




oog: answer is in the oog thread...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2004)

edit


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2004)

"I'm not gonna let you go anywhere yet J, we haven't really had a chance to explore the benifits." she murmured to the surfer boy, bending over him, sniffing at him, luxuriating in his wonderful scent.  She kissed him on the forehead, working her way down to his lips with tiny kisses.

When she had made her way down to his lip, she kissed him deeply, a kiss with more probing then anyone but a doctor should do, as if she was eating him from the mouth inward.  Eris began to shine a feral red and it passes outward from her body through her mouth and into Joey, spreading outward from his mouth.

[OOC: extra effort: Regen, tough range, I will spend a hero point if the regen check fails.  I know this is not strictly within the letter of the rules, but I'll spend 2 hero points to make the regeneration succeed if your agreeable Radiant)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2004)

_I will reply when I know the result of the actions _


----------



## Radiant (Mar 9, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'm not gonna let you go anywhere yet J, we haven't really had a chance to explore the benifits." she murmured to the surfer boy, bending over him, sniffing at him, luxuriating in his wonderful scent.  She kissed him on the forehead, working her way down to his lips with tiny kisses.
> 
> When she had made her way down to his lip, she kissed him deeply, a kiss with more probing then anyone but a doctor should do, as if she was eating him from the mouth inward.  Eris began to shine a feral red and it passes outward from her body through her mouth and into Joey, spreading outward from his mouth.




Joeys wounds start to heal from his mouth outward (regenerates from the disabled condition).
Anyone else sees the gathered crowd cheer and nod as if expecting a wonder like this. 


(oog: Eris is fatigued from the extra effort but did not have to spent any hero points. With the boni from Shalimars regeneration power and Clairs constitutions boost for Joey the chek itself was easy. 
But just in case, yes I would have allowed to use hero points if you had needed them for this roll cause it's just so heroic...)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'm not gonna let you go anywhere yet J, we haven't really had a chance to explore the benifits." she murmured to the surfer boy, bending over him, sniffing at him, luxuriating in his wonderful scent.  She kissed him on the forehead, working her way down to his lips with tiny kisses.
> 
> When she had made her way down to his lip, she kissed him deeply, a kiss with more probing then anyone but a doctor should do, as if she was eating him from the mouth inward.  Eris began to shine a feral red and it passes outward from her body through her mouth and into Joey, spreading outward from his mouth.
> 
> [OOC: extra effort: Regen, tough range, I will spend a hero point if the regen check fails.  I know this is not strictly within the letter of the rules, but I'll spend 2 hero points to make the regeneration succeed if your agreeable Radiant)



_*Whoa... is that an angel... even better...*_ "Happy Birthday..." he says opening his eyes wide, "that was righteous, I didn't know you cared Eris," Joey smirks.  He sits up as his body regenerates, "I don't think I will try to repeat that anytime soon, I had this dream I was surfing the baddest wave ever, man... it was smoking.  I was ripping it up, like, dude... it was light there, it was like all peaceful, just me and the wave.  Surfing..." he smirked.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2004)

Eris postively purrs at her acomplishment, laying her head down on Joey's chest.  She smiles up into Joey's face.  "Promise me you wont be going anywhere for awhile, Haven would be just so boring without out you around." she whispers to him before giving him another kiss.

She rises in a single fluid motion, pulling Joey to his feat in the process.  She just grins at the Cheering and winks at the King.

[OOC: Hero-point to remove the effects of the Extra-effort]


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Eris postively purrs at her acomplishment, laying her head down on Joey's chest.  She smiles up into Joey's face.  "Promise me you wont be going anywhere for awhile, Haven would be just so boring without out you around." she whispers to him before giving him another kiss.




"Sure unless a bitching wave comes along," he says aloud, "it isn't like I have anywhere to go."


----------



## Aenion (Mar 9, 2004)

Domi is relieved to see Joey up and about again, but another feeling has risen when Eris kissed Joey, _He's alright, but why don't I feel as relieved as I expected to be? What's wrong with me, Joey's cute guy but I'm not really jealous of Eris yet that kiss makes me feel that way for some reason ... Could it be...? No, it must be those pheromones._ "Joey ... don't ever do that again..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Domi is relieved to see Joey up and about again, but another feeling has risen when Eris kissed Joey, _He's alright, but why don't I feel as relieved as I expected to be? What's wrong with me, Joey's cute guy but I'm not really jealous of Eris yet that kiss makes me feel that way for some reason ... Could it be...? No, it must be those pheromones._ "Joey ... don't ever do that again..."



 "I promise nothing," Joey replis with a shrug.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 10, 2004)

"That figures, I've seen you get nearly killed twice since I met you guys, I'm starting to think it's some weird hobby of yours," Domi smirks then turns to Eris, "So Eris what happened in there? What did he tell you?"


----------



## Radiant (Mar 10, 2004)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
sometime in the evening

For now the preasure has eased as the so called People Of The Jaguar go about their buisness or do other things no one of you can really make sense of. A few dozen start to carry food and plates into the temple for the feast the king ordered.
He waves the Sunguard to disperse and joins the gathering around Joey.
"Ah I am relieved you are alive and well."
He doesn't sound the least bit like it and he eyes you both jealously. Then as if suddenly struck by an idea he smiles.
"Come on, I will show you the reason for all of this. And the source of all power in the New Aztec Empire."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 11, 2004)

INTERLUDE:

It is amazing how loud even the softest music can sound then heard in a dark room. Even more so if you really don't want to hear it. Some music is just bad but with one is starting to scare its single listener. Michael, a youth with the most deadly mutant power sits alone in his room at the haven institute. He has his head under his blanket for a while now but the zydeco music in his ear just won't stop. But this is more than just a cajun song. Under it a voice whispers to him. It whispers of ideas, ideas that are an insult to all the christian values Micheal ever believed in. 
But there is another reason Michael hides under his blanket. He is affraid of the "thing" that shares his room with him since the others left. Michael is not a coward. He doesn't hide in his bed from imagined monsters. No, he allready dared to take a look. 
And he still regrets it. On ther one other bed in the room sits the gaunt man. The first thing you would notice on him are his impossible long fingers. Then your eyes can prey yourself loose from those they might wander over his haggard body and the torn and dirty black clothes on his body. Finally you would notice the dozens of amulets dangling from his neck. And there they would stay, studiyng every detail of them. They would not wander upwards any further. Because up there, hidden under an old and funny looking black t-head is the face of the monster. And the voices in the music urge you to look into that face. But the voices are dark, corrupt and sticky. They are the most frightening thing you ever heard in your life. You know that you should not listen to them.
Rolled up under his blanket Michael softly whimpers for help.

Somethere else in the building a mind like no other races through the pyramid of Haven. It travels through its glassfibre wires with near impossible speed and works itself through every piece of information along its way. It sents a cleaning drone into routine repairs, then adjusts the climate control. Then it cheks the perimter defenses before taking direct control of a reapair drone to replace Patriots damaged Microwave. While at it thinks of writing the old man a note to finally stop putting his fork in it with his food but decides it's a waste of time. It also notices another routine problem, all access to one of the students quarters has been shut of.
But suddenly there are other problems. In the air the minds new charges have just gone silent while flying a military jet.
And from somethere else information from the Pentagon flows in. Cypher must be doing something really dangerous. Suddenly a simple technical problem in the house looses all priority. Truth has other matters to attend to.

In a dark room Micheal whimpers one last time.
And right over the dangling amulets and right under the old and funnly looking t-head a face smiles.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 13, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> January.16.2004
> the Deadzone
> sometime in the evening
> 
> ...




Not getting a real answer from anyone, Domi asks the king directly"So, does this mean my friends are save? If so, I'd love to see this source of yours."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 13, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Not getting a real answer from anyone, Domi asks the king directly"So, does this mean my friends are save? If so, I'd love to see this source of yours."



 "Oh yeah we were here to save your friends, yeah, are they still alive?" he shakes his head, trying to shrug off his near death experience.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

January.16.2004
the Deadzone
sometime in the evening

The king waves you of bored while he concentrates on Eris
"Yes, yes your friends are safe. You can see them at the feast. If you want to Slicer can bring you to them right now."
He concentrates on Eris again, right now the only thing of any import to him.
"Now follow me and I will show you what made all this possible. And this is just the start."

Those who follow the king are led through the main gates of the pyramid there twelve statues look down on them, each one more than five metres tall. From the inside the temple is a true work of art, it could have been just like this so many hundred years ago in a real temple.
You follow the long main corridor which is covered in beutifull jungle paintings that seem to tell a tale while they go on until you reach a huge chamber deep in the temple. There is a 15m wide hole in the middle and spiral stairways leads down into the darkness. The the king takes the first steps down and with one swift move from his arm small lightning bolts spark from his wristbands and dance around, iliminating the way.

Those who go with Silcer are led around the temple and through the village itself. They see the people live in primitve huts. They appear to be hard working but everyone is well fed and children play around everythere.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> January.16.2004
> the Deadzone
> sometime in the evening
> 
> Those who go with Silcer are led around the temple and through the village itself. They see the people live in primitve huts. They appear to be hard working but everyone is well fed and children play around everythere.




Joey nods to Eris, "Be safe, betty," and follows Domi and Slicer through the city, "Whoa this is kind of cool.  Nice city you got here, Slicer right?  Hey whre is your sis'?  Is she still pissed off t me?"


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Joey nods to Eris, "Be safe, betty," and follows Domi and Slicer through the city, "Whoa this is kind of cool.  Nice city you got here, Slicer right?  Hey whre is your sis'?  Is she still pissed off t me?"




"Yes that is right. And she most likely is. Her blasts of Sunlight are her pride and seeing you standing up after taking such a hit was nothing she can accept easily. But the most important thing is that she believes all of this and realy thinks that we are the chosen warriors of the Sungod and so on. She didn't like how you treated her at all. At least she will be less angry now that she knows that she lost against the traveling group of her new godess."
You see a boy who looks like a mix between human and monky cross the street with a 3 yard leap.
"Think what you want about the faith of the jaguar people but the fact that they do believe made it possible to have a peacfull life between humans and us. In this village live over 30 mutants, then I was in the outside world last year most major cities did not have that much. And certainly none showing themselves outside without fear."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 14, 2004)

"Sounds great, well how about I track her down, and make my apologies, I am all about trying to make amends.  I love meeting new people, meeting new cultures, and meeting their betties... so just point me in her direction, and I can apologize," Joey glances to Slicer with a winsome smile.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 14, 2004)

"Sounds like a good deal you have going here. This place would be on the top of my list if I was to actually settle down," Domi says to Slicer and turns to Joey when he talks about chasing 'betties' again, "Doesn't Eris get jealous when you go chasing other 'betties'?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 14, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Sounds like a good deal you have going here. This place would be on the top of my list if I was to actually settle down," Domi says to Slicer and turns to Joey when he talks about chasing 'betties' again, "Doesn't Eris get jealous when you go chasing other 'betties'?"



 "Hardly, we have an understanding, she isn't my girl.  Just a friend, besides, I think she and the God-King have a little catching up to, it looks like, and I am not one to get in the middle of that kind of struggle.  Besides, I have always been a big believer in trying new things," Joey replies nonchalantly.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Hardly, we have an understanding, she isn't my girl.  Just a friend, besides, I think she and the God-King have a little catching up to, it looks like, and I am not one to get in the middle of that kind of struggle.  Besides, I have always been a big believer in trying new things," Joey replies nonchalantly.




Domi raises an eyebrow at his explanation, "A very close friendship I would say. Haven't seen many friends kiss the other with such ... uhm ... fervor, I think, is the word you use," Domi says, a bit of a blush on her cheeks, "From the looks he was giving you two he wanted to do more than just some catching up. I would watch my back if I were you, those pheromones of her can have a dangerous effect on men," _and not just men at that,_ she admits to herself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 14, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Domi raises an eyebrow at his explanation, "A very close friendship I would say. Haven't seen many friends kiss the other with such ... uhm ... fervor, I think, is the word you use," Domi says, a bit of a blush on her cheeks, "From the looks he was giving you two he wanted to do more than just some catching up. I would watch my back if I were you, those pheromones of her can have a dangerous effect on men," _and not just men at that,_ she admits to herself.




"Ol' Kingy?  Whatever, he can have her, in the girls like Eris are nothing but trouble.  I just watch her back, she watches mine, we share a kiss, maybe a bed, have some fun, at the end of the day, its all about the waves.  My one true love," he says fondly, brushing his water slick hair from his face, "it isn't normal, but I have never been a normal guy..."


----------



## Aenion (Mar 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Ol' Kingy?  Whatever, he can have her, in the girls like Eris are nothing but trouble.  I just watch her back, she watches mine, we share a kiss, maybe a bed, have some fun, at the end of the day, its all about the waves.  My one true love," he says fondly, brushing his water slick hair from his face, "it isn't normal, but I have never been a normal guy..."




"Pretty good deal, you two have going. Well, I guess in the same way you love the waves, I love the air and the jungle, mostly because the air is cleaner here, whenever I'm in a city, I feel like filthy, the air is so horribly bad there," Domi says, her long ponytail dancing in an imperceptible breeze, "And hey, I've heard the normal ones are pretty boring anyway. Although I haven't been really able to judge for myself, up 'till now most 'boys' I met were about 20-21. They arrived at the camp all skinny, pale and spoiled, having only seen the jungle from their books. In a month or two they would start to resemble men and then they start thinking they know everything better than 'that' flying, French girl," she smirks, "That's when we trick them in trying the latest hallucinogenic plant we've discovered, always fun to watch," she says with a mischievous smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 14, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Pretty good deal, you two have going. Well, I guess in the same way you love the waves, I love the air and the jungle, mostly because the air is cleaner here, whenever I'm in a city, I feel like filthy, the air is so horribly bad there," Domi says, her long ponytail dancing in an imperceptible breeze, "And hey, I've heard the normal ones are pretty boring anyway. Although I haven't been really able to judge for myself, up 'till now most 'boys' I met were about 20-21. They arrived at the camp all skinny, pale and spoiled, having only seen the jungle from their books. In a month or two they would start to resemble men and then they start thinking they know everything better than 'that' flying, French girl," she smirks, "That's when we trick them in trying the latest hallucinogenic plant we've discovered, always fun to watch," she says with a mischievous smile.




"Dude I am never going camping with you..." he says with a roll of his eyes, "but its funny.""


----------



## Aenion (Mar 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Dude I am never going camping with you..." he says with a roll of his eyes, "but its funny.""




Domi laughs, "As long as you behave yourself, I promise you won't suffer. One of the members of our team has this weird philosophy, or at least method of working, in his view you have to try the plant to know what it really does, but only once ever, you don't want to risk getting addicted or so he says, I'm not sure if he always listens to his own advice, if you know what I mean," she winks, "He tricked me once and it won't ever happen again, I can assure you. It's waaay to weird and while it wasn't illegal, the other team members were still pretty pissed at him."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Sounds great, well how about I track her down, and make my apologies, I am all about trying to make amends.  I love meeting new people, meeting new cultures, and meeting their betties... so just point me in her direction, and I can apologize," Joey glances to Slicer with a winsome smile.




He points towards ther ring around the village.
"You see that watchtower over there? She will most likely be up there."
One of his claws ticks on his green armor.
"She will be catching the last rays of sunlight, we're both half-plant. But since she fires it of as beams she needs a lot more of it than I do."
His jaw makes a crunching sound that could mean anything.
"Who is Bettie?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> He points towards ther ring around the village.
> "You see that watchtower over there? She will most likely be up there."
> One of his claws ticks on his green armor.
> "She will be catching the last rays of sunlight, we're both half-plant. But since she fires it of as beams she needs a lot more of it than I do."
> ...





Joey is already walking in that direction when Slicer speaks again, he glances over his shoulder, "If you have to ask..." he says with a shrug, and makes his way over to the tower.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Joey is already walking in that direction when Slicer speaks again, he glances over his shoulder, "If you have to ask..." he says with a shrug, and makes his way over to the tower.




Slicer looks confused at Domi. That looks really stupid because he has two semgents of jaw that can drop and insect eyes that can look in a damn lot of directions at once.
Then he uses his four shoulders to shrug.
"Now let us go and see after your friends. They will be fine, I lead the troup that captured them and prisoners are allways treated well, the gods do not like their sacrifices damaged."
He thinks about that before turning back.
"That wasn't so comforting was it?"


----------



## Aenion (Mar 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Slicer looks confused at Domi. That looks really stupid because he has two semgents of jaw that can drop and insect eyes that can look in a damn lot of directions at once.
> Then he uses his four shoulders to shrug.
> "Now let us go and see after your friends. They will be fine, I lead the troup that captured them and prisoners are allways treated well, the gods do not like their sacrifices damaged."
> He thinks about that before turning back.
> "That wasn't so comforting was it?"




Domi shrugs, "He's American," she states matter of factly as if that should explain everything, "from what I gather, Bettie means girl or something."

Domi raises an eyebrow, "Well in some strange kind of way it is, but you probably could have used another word instead of damaged."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Domi shrugs, "He's American," she states matter of factly as if that should explain everything, "from what I gather, Bettie means girl or something."
> 
> Domi raises an eyebrow, "Well in some strange kind of way it is, but you probably could have used another word instead of damaged."




"I will consider that in the future."
He leads you between a few more huts before you reach an area that is soruounded by bars stuck into the earth. You can see your exploration group is waiting within. They look exhausted, scared and dirty but at least alive and unharmed.
"Did the man who just went to see my sister just say he likes to meet the women of other cultures?!"

(oog: I will leave the description of the group to you and then just go with it.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2004)

*My 4000 post!*

Joey will make his towards Slicer's sister, without getting himself killed hopefully...


----------



## Radiant (Mar 15, 2004)

*the 4000 post super reply (congratulations!!!)*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Joey will make his towards Slicer's sister, without getting himself killed hopefully...




As it is such a special post Joey manages to walk between a few huts without getting killed and reaches the watchtower safely. He has to climb up a simple ladder and finds the post itself empty. What he can see is a pretty green leg dangling down from someone who must be on the roof.
Then he climbs up (get real this is Joey of course he does...) he can see her lying there, enjoying the last fading rays of sunlight. She lifts her head startled then she hears you and sound smore surprised than anything else.
"What are you doing here?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> As it is such a special post Joey manages to walk between a few huts without getting killed and reaches the watchtower safely. He has to climb up a simple ladder and finds the post itself empty. What he can see is a pretty green leg dangling down from someone who must be on the roof.
> Then he climbs up (get real this is Joey of course he does...) he can see her lying there, enjoying the last fading rays of sunlight. She lifts her head startled then she hears you and sound smore surprised than anything else.
> "What are you doing here?"




Joey crouches squinting at the waning light, "You looked like you could use some company, and I didn't see anyone else volunteering, so I decided to just volunteer myself.  We didn't get off to a good start with that whole almost killing each other thing, going," his body glistening with water, as he enacts his water shield, "but I figured we could try again.  Call me Joey, call me J, whatever..." he says.

Joey offers his hand, "Your brother said you would be here soaking up the rays, who knew that something so deadly, could look so damn good..."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> January.16.2004
> the Deadzone
> sometime in the evening
> 
> ...



"'I'm all ears." Eris she whispers seductively, admiring the Kings muscular body, as she follows him, moving fluidly, like a leopard, full of grace and a sense of power waiting just under the surface.  She looks properly impressed with all the decorations in the temple.

"So how long have you been among these people?" she asks curiosouly of her host, now that she has secured the release of Domi's friends, she is more then willing to avail herself of the people's hospitality.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 15, 2004)

_I wonder how this power-drain works. Does he have giant EM-coils buried under here?_


----------



## Aenion (Mar 15, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "I will consider that in the future."
> He leads you between a few more huts before you reach an area that is soruounded by bars stuck into the earth. You can see your exploration group is waiting within. They look exhausted, scared and dirty but at least alive and unharmed.
> "Did the man who just went to see my sister just say he likes to meet the women of other cultures?!"
> 
> (oog: I will leave the description of the group to you and then just go with it.)




"Joey? Yes, I think that's what he meant. If you think your sister is vulnerable to his charms, I would keep an eye on him if I were you," Domi jokes, "I only met him today but I think he's kind of like a marine or sailor, wanting to have a girl in each port."

"Jean-Pierre, Marie, Marc, Jack, Carlos are you guys alright?" Domi asks, "Can you let them out Slicer?"

The four people in the cage react immediately, Jean-Pierre and his wife Marie, both botanists and professors at the university of Nice. Marc one of their students, probably suffering the most as this was his first expedition, but a nice guy most of the time. Jack, a toxicologist from the university of Oxford, the one she was talking about earlier and Carlos their guide.

ooc: I don't know how much of a description you want but this is the best I can get right now.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 15, 2004)

January.16.2004
in the tunnnels under the pyramid, the Deadzone
sometime in the evening

(Eris, Jack and Jono)
You follow the stairway downwards for five minutes before it takes you into a natural cave. The further you go the more the King begins to glow, by now you can see the energy flowing through his veins as if his skin where transparent.
You can can also see that the floor has been reworked and is laid out with geometric metal plates that must have been placed here with machines.
Finaly the tunnel widens and you enter a huge chamber. The soft light iluminating it reveals it as anything but natural. In fact the whole cave looks like one giant machine. In the middle sits a giant crystal and above it floats a holographic image of the earth.
"Welcome to the single, most powerfull structure that has ever existed on our planet! This is the god-machine."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 15, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Joey? Yes, I think that's what he meant. If you think your sister is vulnerable to his charms, I would keep an eye on him if I were you," Domi jokes, "I only met him today but I think he's kind of like a marine or sailor, wanting to have a girl in each port."
> 
> "Jean-Pierre, Marie, Marc, Jack, Carlos are you guys alright?" Domi asks, "Can you let them out Slicer?"
> 
> ...




"He wants what?!"
Slicer simply cuts there of the bars with an abesentmidnd sward of his right claw.
At the same time your friends stare shoked at him and surprised at you.
Marie gets herself together first and manages a:
"Domi waht are you doing here?"
Marc screasm: "Please don't kill me!"
and if any of the others try to day something it gets lost in the confusion.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

_Continues to wonder about Joey...._


----------



## Aenion (Mar 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "He wants what?!"
> Slicer simply cuts there of the bars with an abesentmidnd sward of his right claw.
> At the same time your friends stare shoked at him and surprised at you.
> Marie gets herself together first and manages a:
> ...




''That's kind of a long story, when I flew off to look for help, I ran into some other delta's whose jet had crashed, apparently the people here believe that one of them is the reincarnation of their Jaguar god, and she managed to convince the local king to free you guys," Domi quickly explains everything to her friends, keeping an eye on Slicer to see if he doens't run of to kill Joey a third time in one day.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 18, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Joey crouches squinting at the waning light, "You looked like you could use some company, and I didn't see anyone else volunteering, so I decided to just volunteer myself.  We didn't get off to a good start with that whole almost killing each other thing, going," his body glistening with water, as he enacts his water shield, "but I figured we could try again.  Call me Joey, call me J, whatever..." he says.
> 
> Joey offers his hand, "Your brother said you would be here soaking up the rays, who knew that something so deadly, could look so damn good..."




"Maybe no one else volunteerd because they knew I should be left alone then I'm in a bad mood."
She dosn't move but at least she looks at you.
"Still this was a bad start, we had no idea you are the chosen traveling companions of the avatar. So my apologies for that attack."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2004)

"Just call me Joey," he replies extending his hand, "it happens it isn't the first time I almost died, and it won't be the last.  If your in a bad mood, your in luck, I specialize in making bad moods go away..."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Just call me Joey," he replies extending his hand, "it happens it isn't the first time I almost died, and it won't be the last.  If your in a bad mood, your in luck, I specialize in making bad moods go away..."




You manage to coax a smile out of her.
"You are brave for a commoner. Some migh even call it foolish. Jumping into the Kings shield, I have yet to decide what of the two it was. On the other hand I can imagine how a godess can instill such loyalities."
She winks at her side.
"Sit down your throwing your shadow at me."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> You manage to coax a smile out of her.
> "You are brave for a commoner. Some migh even call it foolish. Jumping into the Kings shield, I have yet to decide what of the two it was. On the other hand I can imagine how a godess can instill such loyalities."
> She winks at her side.
> "Sit down your throwing your shadow at me."




Joey shrugs as he sits, "I don't know it seemed like the right thing to do at the time.  My body can't handle electrical energy though, so it hurt, alot... but thanks to the wonders of the _Goddess_, I am back."

Joey shrugged, "So is it proper for a commoner like me to be talking to a hot betty like you?  Not that I care, I have never been one to follow the rules..."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 19, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> ''That's kind of a long story, when I flew off to look for help, I ran into some other delta's whose jet had crashed, apparently the people here believe that one of them is the reincarnation of their Jaguar god, and she managed to convince the local king to free you guys," Domi quickly explains everything to her friends, keeping an eye on Slicer to see if he doens't run of to kill Joey a third time in one day.




Sliver runs of, quite possibly to kill Joey a third time in one day.

"More deltas? Airplane crash? Jaguar god? Don't you think that is a bit much for one day?"
Jean-Piere takes a good look of what is around him.
"On the other hand we are standing in the shadow of an Aztec temple. This is just so incredibly."
His wife pokes him in the arm.
"They wanted to sacrifice us,keep your joy in chek."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> January.16.2004
> in the tunnnels under the pyramid, the Deadzone
> sometime in the evening
> 
> "Welcome to the single, most powerfull structure that has ever existed on our planet! This is the god-machine."




"Holy sh...!"


----------



## Aenion (Mar 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Sliver runs of, quite possibly to kill Joey a third time in one day.
> 
> "More deltas? Airplane crash? Jaguar god? Don't you think that is a bit much for one day?"
> Jean-Piere takes a good look of what is around him.
> ...




"Maybe I should start from the beginning, I told you it would be a long story, lets find a more comfortable place to talk than this prison," Domi says, leading her friends away from the prison to a secluded area where they can talk, "maybe you should sit down it's been a long day." Domi herself folds her legs beneath floating just above the ground as she starts to explain what happened after the initial attack.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Joey shrugs as he sits, "I don't know it seemed like the right thing to do at the time.  My body can't handle electrical energy though, so it hurt, alot... but thanks to the wonders of the _Goddess_, I am back."
> 
> Joey shrugged, "So is it proper for a commoner like me to be talking to a hot betty like you?  Not that I care, I have never been one to follow the rules..."




"Around here you could die for that. Most of our rules are for a good reason."
The sun finally vanishes and she stands up and starts to climb down.
"Is it proper? Maybe not, but considering that you seem to be so favoured by the avatar perhaps you are not a commoner at all. I asumed you are because you do not have powers that come from the Sun but the chosen of the Jaguar god will most likely have other marks."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Around here you could die for that. Most of our rules are for a good reason."
> The sun finally vanishes and she stands up and starts to climb down.
> "Is it proper? Maybe not, but considering that you seem to be so favoured by the avatar perhaps you are not a commoner at all. I asumed you are because you do not have powers that come from the Sun but the chosen of the Jaguar god will most likely have other marks."




"Live fast, die young, and look damn good doing it, has always been my motto.  I have surfed some of the largest waves in some of the best places in the world.  I am no stranger to putting my life on the line, if the cause is worth it.  Chosen of the Jaguar god?" Joey questions before ignoring that fact.

"Sure I guess I she leaves some marks," he pauses, "I mean the Jaguar Goddess, uhh lets change the subject.  So what about you, tell me about yourself."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Maybe I should start from the beginning, I told you it would be a long story, lets find a more comfortable place to talk than this prison," Domi says, leading her friends away from the prison to a secluded area where they can talk, "maybe you should down it's been a long day." Domi herself folds her legs beneath floating just above the ground as she starts to explain what happened after the initial attack.




As you try to find a silent space you feel the eyes of all the villagers upon you. But the strange thing is that they are not on you but your friends. Instead of watching the girl that flies around the people around you watch your human friends with total disbelief. One man even halts midway in his walk right in front of you with wide eyes. You can see them whipser everythere and somehow new people arrive all the time. All look like they would be doing something usefull but it soon gets clear that they are here to watch.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 20, 2004)

-Joey:
on top of the watchtower, the Deadzone

"Of course chosen of the jaguar god. The avatar of the sun god chose as as his guard I thought you are the same for the godess."
She swings herself on the ground with a practiced move.
"You do seem uncomfortable about that issue. What is wrong?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Joey:
> on top of the watchtower, the Deadzone
> 
> "Of course chosen of the jaguar god. The avatar of the sun god chose as as his guard I thought you are the same for the godess."
> ...




"Nothing relly, just wierd, to think of Eris as the Jaguar Goddess, but whatever.  It isn't like," he drops down using the power of water to cushion him, "well, I just never realized she was a Goddess till now.  So is there like a rule that prohibits a Chosen of the Jaguar God, showing affection for a Chosen of the Sun God, I mean like say I wanted to try and kiss you, would I be looking at an early grave?  Cause if so, I think it could be worth it."


----------



## Aenion (Mar 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> As you try to find a silent space you feel the eyes of all the villagers upon you. But the strange thing is that they are not on you but your friends. Instead of watching the girl that flies around the people around you watch your human friends with total disbelief. One man even halts midway in his walk right in front of you with wide eyes. You can see them whipser everythere and somehow new people arrive all the time. All look like they would be doing something usefull but it soon gets clear that they are here to watch.




"I guess people around here ar more used to seeing Delta's than normals"


----------

